#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Ищу книгу Основы буддийских тантр

## Caddy

Ищу вот это издание:
Автор: Кедруб Дже
Название: «Основы буддийских тантр»
Перевод с тибетского и примечания Ф. Лессинга и А. Ваймана.
Перевод с английского Ф. Маликовой

Нет ли у кого-нибудь в электронном виде? Или если владелец живет в Санкт-Петербурге, с огромной благодарностью взяла бы почитать :Smilie:

----------


## Же Ка

> ... с огромной благодарностью взяла бы почитать


Драгоценн(ый/ая) Caddy, с ещё большей благодарностью послушал бы Вас при этом  :Kiss: 
На самом деле, м.б. вот лежит и пылится у кого-нибудь на полке так и не дочитанная... а ведь сколько заслуги могло бы оно принести...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dondhup

Читать подобные тексты можно только имея тантрийский ванг и с соответствующей мотивацией.
Один востоковед не являясь даже даже буддистом пишут критические статьи например о Хеваджра тантре. Один искусствовед хочет изучать одну из тантр передаваемых в линии ньингма для своей диссертации. Как уважаемые единочаятели думают, каков  результат таких дейсвий?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.08.2010), Джигме (11.08.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (29.07.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Как уважаемые единочаятели думают, каков  результат таких дейсвий?


Степень получит, к бабке не ходи. =)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.01.2011), Артем Тараненко (30.07.2010), Кузьмич (31.07.2010), Чиффа (29.07.2010), Юй Кан (29.07.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Магистра адских наук  :Smilie:  Или среди прета а может если повезет животных влачить жалкое существование  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.08.2010), Джигме (11.08.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Магистра адских наук  Или среди прета а может если повезет животных влачить жалкое существование


Думаешь, сразу после защиты его черти под землю утащат?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

После смерти и не утащат а сам.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.08.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> После смерти и не утащат а сам.


А еще говорят, что тантра быстрая, работает в этой жизни, ага. =)

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Если породить сильное отречение, очень сильную Бодхичитту и правильное воззрения и найдя Учителя обладающего соответствующими характеристиками получить ванг и интенсивно верно практиковать строго соблюдая обеты трех видов то быстрая. В противном случае при практике без ванга, при нарушении обетов результат будет негативный и то же быстрый.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.08.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (29.07.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Читать подобные тексты можно только имея тантрийский ванг и с соответствующей мотивацией.
> Один востоковед не являясь даже даже буддистом пишут критические статьи например о Хеваджра тантре. Один искусствовед хочет изучать одну из тантр передаваемых в линии ньингма для своей диссертации. Как уважаемые единочаятели думают, каков  результат таких дейсвий?


Друзья, для того, чтобы читать эту книгу, тоже ВАНГ нужен? Я вас правильно понял?  :Cool:  Ну и у кого его прикажите принимать? Неужели в издательстве?!  :Big Grin:  Здравый смысл здесь, надеюсь, ещё никто не отменял? Нет? =)

----------

Нандзед Дордже (30.07.2010), Ринат (13.10.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Чтобы читать, надо просто уметь читать :Smilie: . Чтобы понимать, нужен опыт и время. 
Можно иметь ванг и ничего там не понять, не иметь ванга - и тоже ничего не понять :Smilie: ))))))))))))))) Ванг не дает понимания предмета. Но практика дает. И не все, о чем идет речь в этой книге, находится под запретом для не имеющих посвящение. Оно (посвящение) желательно и для чтения алфавита, но не является непреодолимым условием для практики многих ранних текстов крия-тантр, например, "Суварнапрабхаса-сутра", или, как говорят здесь "Сутра золотистого света" и других.

----------

Же Ка (30.07.2010), куру хунг (30.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (30.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (01.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

СпасиБу, Нандзед Дордже, можно сказать, Вы вернули мне веру в человечество... в его светлое будущее... возможное =) 
Если серьезно, то вся эта "мистическая возня" (извините, не могу это по-другому назвать при всём желании), которую развели вокруг вангов, в итоге наводит на грустные мысли. 
Давайте, как-нибудь хоть здесь всё-таки с ними (да и с посвящениями вцелом заодно) разберемся, чтобы впредь не попадать в просак и знать наверняка, когда речь о них уместна, когда... несовсем. Для этого предлагаю рассмотреть такую аналогию (и не будем понимать её буквально). Допустим, нас пригласили на званый обед. Кто-то от всего сердца хочет поделиться с нами своей безмерной радостью, без-подобным блаженством, а заодно и угостить, чем придётся (ну, принято в общем так... чтобы в памяти отложилось, наверное=). 
Так вот, ванг, в этом примере, играет роль подходящего столового сервиза И НЕ БОЛЕЕ ТОГО! Можно, наверное, и без него... ладошками там с салфеточками как-нибудь постараться обойтись, но к чему оно, есть же мисочка вот с кастрюлькой целой в придачу... 
Извините, отвлекся =) Сущностный момент же здесь, на мой взгляд, в том, что нам гостеприимные хозяева предоставляют некое чистое (в смысле, пустое=) простанство [как именно, не спрашивайте, для меня самого это большая загадка... я тут ещё с салфеточками путаюсь порой =) на внешнем же уровне, это м.б. что угодно, ну хотя бы тот же кувшинчик, например], в которое (или "через которое") передают (или "закладывают"=) свой опыт (или "реализацию") постижения того самого блаженства, к чему мы получаем доступ по вновь установленной тогда же ассоциативной связи, как вкус до того неизвестного нам лакомства, например.
Когда же наших тех гостей спрашивают потом хотя бы о рецептике тамошних угощений, думаю, не стоит уж так уж скаредничать, тем более, что сам тот рецепт не представляет абсолютно никакого секрета. Что же до того самого вкуса, понятно, что глупо пытаться его описать, тем кто с ним ещё не знаком... Однако, это никак не относится к тому постижению, ради которого всё это ("званый обед" тот) и устраивалось. Ведь это уже в наших силах и здесь да - нужна практика!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Думаешь, сразу после защиты его черти под землю утащат?


Круче было бы во время.

----------

Dondhup (20.10.2010), Dorje Dugarov (07.08.2010), Джигме (11.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Друзья, для того, чтобы читать эту книгу, тоже ВАНГ нужен? Я вас правильно понял?  Ну и у кого его прикажите принимать? Неужели в издательстве?!  Здравый смысл здесь, надеюсь, ещё никто не отменял? Нет? =)


Самаю тоже никто не отменял.
Здравый смысл уже сотни тысяч лет водит на по кругу.
Соблюдение же самаи - личное дело каждого. К чему в свое время в Тибете привело нарушение самаи Вам как практику традиции старых переводов хорошо бы знать.

Поскольку здесь собрались крутые тантристы разбирающие в Ваджраяне  гораздо лучше моих Учителей, я скромно умолкаю   :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.08.2010), Джигме (11.08.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Поскольку здесь собрались крутые тантристы разбирающие в Валдджраяне  гораздо лучше моих Учителей, я скромно умолкаю


Знания ваших учителей здесь особо не оспаривают. А вот ваше понимание практики и всех сопутствующих вещей - вполне нормально оспаривается. Еще Нагарджуна говорил, что то что передает учитель - отнюдь не одинаково с тем что получает ученик.   :Smilie:

----------

Аким Иваныч (31.07.2010), Же Ка (01.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Самаю тоже никто не отменял.
> Здравый смысл уже сотни тысяч лет водит на по кругу.
> Соблюдение же самаи - личное дело каждого. К чему в свое время в Тибете привело нарушение самаи Вам как практику традиции старых переводов хорошо бы знать.
> 
> Поскольку здесь собрались крутые тантристы разбирающие в Валдджраяне  гораздо лучше моих Учителей, я скромно умолкаю


Да, я совсем и не утверждаю, что разбираюсь в Ваджраяне гораздо лучше кого-то... скорее, наоборот (поспешу с благодарностью выслушать любого, кто в ней разбирается)... и каждый раз приходится убеждаться в несостоятельности многих своих предыдущих концепций, когда открывается нечто новое и более глубокое... что, однако, имеет тенденцию превращаться в новую и более тяжеловестную концепцию, при отсутсвии должного понимания... а здесь уж здравый смысл совсем не помешал бы, хотя бы для банальной проверки правильности и непротиворечивости возрения в хотя бы неком мало-мальски доступном нам приближении. Уверен (и можете считать это очередной концепцией), что истина (или сверхлогика) никогда не противоречит (обычной) логике, а вот обратное да - не всегда верно. 
Как бы то ни было, я уже не держусь так сильно за какие-то концепции, точнее... их кол-во стремительно уменьшается =) Просто, как я понимаю, мы здесь делимся опытом, его и обсуждаем, а вот концепции пусть подождут  :Wink:  

Да, Вы правильно заметили о необходимости обладания вангов для правильного понимания "там написаного". Хотя как тут же совершенно верно добавили, что и этого не достаточно. Я бы всё это выразил несколько иначе(имхо, конечно), что да - ванги несколько увеличивают вероятность этого правильного понимания, что бывает не так уж и безполезно, как в рассмотренной аналогией (и не более того) с подходящей тарелкой для еды.

Что же до самай и их нарушения, то тут тоже не всё так однозначно м.б.  Например, в случае когда вы, получив уже тантрическое посвящение, узнаёте об обязанностях, о которых не были заранее предупрежденны, т.е. точно знали на что шли... а такое тоже бывает, и не так уж и редко... и лично я не стал бы так однозначно решать за того человека, как ему следует поступать в таком случае. 

Вот именно поэтому, во избежание подобных казусов (и тех ещё, где "ключ в сейфе заперли и забыли", тоже интересный случай, знаете ли=), совсем нелишне (ведь, мы уже не говорим о запретах, правильно? :Wink:  ознакомиться хотя бы с указанными "основами буддийских тантры"... для того она и была издана. 

зы. всё, что существует УЖЕ имеет на то своё право.

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

> Так вот, ванг, в этом примере, играет роль подходящего столового сервиза И НЕ БОЛЕЕ ТОГО! Можно, наверное, и без него...


НЕт. Если вы хотите проходить путь тантр со всеми этапами, нужен ванг-кур (или вангчен, как его называют). Но если вы прибегаете к начитке дхарани-мантр божеств крия-тантры с определенной относительной целью - изменить баланс энергии вашего организма и элементов в потоке сознания для оздоровления, приобрести защиту от каких-то опасностей и врагов, очиститься и т. д., то можно обойтись и лунгом. 

*И уж совсем иная ситуация, когда речь идет о дхарани-мантрах, проповеданных самим Буддой Шакьямуни - он отнюдь не говорил, что его проповедь нуждается в дополнительной легитимации со стороны лам или еще кого-либо.* Это открытые источники для практики. И никто уже не в силах сделать их закрытыми только потому, что имеет бОльший доступ к Канджуру, Слову Будды. Вы приняли Прибежище в Будде и его Учении, так практикуйте это учение! Вы не неграмотный пастух, которому лама открывает доступ к книгам или не открывает :Smilie: . Мир изменился - Учение стало более доступным. И  к такого рода дхарани-мантрам, собственно, даже и тибетский буддизм не имеет определяющего отношения! Проповедь Будды первична по отношению к ламам и их словам. Enjoyed!

----------

Вангчен (04.08.2010), Же Ка (01.08.2010), куру хунг (01.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (01.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Знания ваших учителей здесь особо не оспаривают. А вот ваше понимание практики и всех сопутствующих вещей - вполне нормально оспаривается. Еще Нагарджуна говорил, что то что передает учитель - отнюдь не одинаково с тем что получает ученик.


Если говорить конкретно - кто из Учителей говорил что можно читать тантрийские тексты не имея ванга?

----------


## Dondhup

> НЕт. Если вы хотите проходить путь тантр со всеми этапами, нужен ванг-кур (или вангчен, как его называют). Но если вы прибегаете к начитке дхарани-мантр божеств крия-тантры с определенной относительной целью - изменить баланс энергии вашего организма и элементов в потоке сознания для оздоровления, приобрести защиту от каких-то опасностей и врагов, очиститься и т. д., то можно обойтись и лунгом. 
> 
> *И уж совсем иная ситуация, когда речь идет о дхарани-мантрах, проповеданных самим Буддой Шакьямуни - он отнюдь не говорил, что его проповедь нуждается в дополнительной легитимации со стороны лам или еще кого-либо.* Это открытые источники для практики. И никто уже не в силах сделать их закрытыми только потому, что имеет бОльший доступ к Канджуру, Слову Будды. Вы приняли Прибежище в Будде и его Учении, так практикуйте это учение! Вы не неграмотный пастух, которому лама открывает доступ к книгам или не открывает. Мир изменился - Учение стало более доступным. И  к такого рода дхарани-мантрам, собственно, даже и тибетский буддизм не имеет определяющего отношения! Проповедь Будды первична по отношению к ламам и их словам. Enjoyed!


Есть книга - сборник всех Дхарани переданных Буддой, может организуем ее перевод?

----------

Же Ка (01.08.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Меня это также не интересует - потому что меня вообще не интересует сотрудничество с религиозно реактивно настроенными и при этом невежественными учениками, даже если это мои ваджрные родственники :Smilie: . Я не собираюсь заниматься ни их образованием, ни их воспитанием, потому что считаю, что при таком состоянии ума тантра в их случае - предмет теоретический. А то, что они получили там чего-то, это не признак их развития, а признак сострадания Учителя.

Кого интересуют тексты крия-тантр с открытым доступом и практикой, и так ко мне обращаются. Лица с религиозной паранойей отсеиваются естественным образом. Органолептически :Smilie: .

----------

Вангчен (04.08.2010), куру хунг (01.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Спасибо на добром слове.

"Спасет или вера дурака или ум знатока." Тибетская пословица.
 Я то дурак и этого не скрываю.

----------

Же Ка (01.08.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

И в этом вам вынужден отказать (день у вас такой!) - дураки проще и не указывают ничего другим, как вы это делаете повсеместно на предмет тантры.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Слушайтесь учителей, слушайтесь учителей.

----------

Dondhup (01.08.2010), Же Ка (01.08.2010), Юндрун Топден (18.08.2010)

----------


## Metalpac

> Ищу вот это издание:
> Автор: Кедруб Дже
> Название: «Основы буддийских тантр»
> Перевод с тибетского и примечания Ф. Лессинга и А. Ваймана.
> Перевод с английского Ф. Маликовой
> 
> Нет ли у кого-нибудь в электронном виде?


Нет ли у кого-нибудь в электронном виде?

----------

Евгений Грейт (01.08.2010), Же Ка (01.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Есть книга - сборник всех Дхарани переданных Буддой, может организуем ее перевод?


В любом случае, не помешало бы! Можно уточнить, оригинал на каком языке? Санскрит, пали и тибетский для меня пока что только т.с. священно-сакральные языки, но изучение и постижение их идёт своим ходом. Т.е. в качестве переводчика с этих языков, единственное чем могу реально помочь пока, это не мешать и не задавать глупых вопросов =) Но м.б. моу быть полезен в другом качестве.

----------


## куру хунг

> Если говорить конкретно - кто из Учителей говорил что можно читать тантрийские тексты не имея ванга?


 А с какого перепугу обсуждаемая книга, вдруг стала тантрическим текстом?
 только потому что там обсуждаются и объясняются некие смысловые вещи так или иначе связанные с с общетантрической теорией?

 Глупость явная ведь.
 Ведь если так и дальше последовательно идти, можно дойти и до того, что книги Нидала, тоже тайные и тантрические, ибо он там то же рассуждает о каких то тантрах.

 Как я понимаю, ванг нужен для чтения и соответственно практики текстов конкетных садхан и комментов к ним, относяшихся преимущественно в к классам Высших тантр, и не более.

 Обсуждаемая книга Дже Кедруба никоим образом не может быть к ним отнесена.

----------

Caddy (16.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> НЕт. Если вы хотите проходить путь тантр со всеми этапами, нужен ванг-кур (или вангчен, как его называют)...


Видимо, придётся обьясниться... Относительно примененной аналогии с вангами, то это была попытка (пусть и довольно таки неуклюжая, как сейчас понимаю=) максимально избежать возможных мистификации и нащупать некий общий знаменатель (если таковой вообще имеется=), не более того. А оспаривать чьи то учения... да накой оно мне?! - считаю, это неблагодарным, бездарным, пустым и к тому же ещё и чрезвычайно вредным занятием! =) 
Что же до выбора пути... то это уж как приведётся, точнее, какой выпадет в выбранном направлении. Только не будем спешить опять с оценками... Постараюсь обьяснить, что имею ввиду. 
Моя цель - это так же скорейшее просветление (в индивидуальном плане, т.е. вести "священные войны" и что-либо навязывать, типа, "единственно верное", не собираюсь) на благо всех (без исключения) живых существ. Оптимизация выбора пути происходит с максимальным избежанием причинения вреда (который способен распознать, не будучи пока просветленным существом...) и минимизацией растраты "лишнего" времени и сил впустую (т.е. на что-либо, уводящее от достижения поставленной цели(ей)) и моя дхарма - это траектория "наименьшего сопротивления" в этом узком коридоре накопленной кармы. Формула эта (по оптимизации=), перенятая и усвоенная мной из индийской тантрической школы йоги, часто очень помогает мне. Так вот, в полном соответствии с ней, если так придётся (карма то у всех разная...) "переправиться на ту сторону" (реализовать парамиту=), то не буду ждать ни "у моря погоды", ни пойду в обратную сторону "за разрешением к начальнику порта" (который м.б. принимает то раз в год и то... по-большому т.с. желанию), а отплыву на том, что имею, туда, куда следует, без лишних промедлений. Если же карма позволит и всё сложится так, что и "погода" будет благоприятная и "начальник порта" сам прилетит и благословит, конечно же, придётся воспользоваться и так вот сложившимися обстоятельствами. Это, как видите, здесь не определяющий фактор и даже не желаемый, а скорее сопровождающий накопленную заслугу и спонтанно проявляющийся. Я знаю многих людей, которые ни к чему так и не приступают, ничего не практикуют, кроме перманентного ожидания "на печи" визита самого аутентичного Учителя, который вот-вот передаст самое тайное посвящение и т.д. и т.п... 
Так вот, повторю, с этой точки зрения + то, что было сказанно вначале, можно рассматривать, ванги КАК "столовый сервиз на званном обеде", т.е. если попали (вы так просили и вас пригласили), то... "будьте так любезны - примите, и теперь про самайи ещё постарайтесь не забыть!" А вот спрашивать в таких куллуарных беседах: "а если у тебя с собой тарелочка? если да, тогда отсыплю чуть из того, что вынес (т.е. поделюсь информацией)" не совсем уместно, в лучшем случае. Собственно, именно на это и была расчитана та аналогия. 
Кстати, думаю, нелишне будет вспомнить здесь ещё что уже про соблюдение самай говорил Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче (http://www.aquarium.ru/misc/rainbow/07.htm), а именно [...По большому счету, чтобы быть полностью свободным от изъянов в ваших обетах и самайях, необходимо пребывать в непрерывности четырех самай Дзогченовского воззрения - не-существовании, вездесущести, единстве и спонтанном совершенстве. Если вы способны выполнить эти условия, вы уже не в состоянии нарушить самайи. Не-существование и вездесущесть - самайи Трегчода, а единство и спонтанное совершенство - самайи Тхогала. Чтобы достигнуть этого, вам необходимо быть способным растворить двойственное сознание в недвойственном осознавании, ригпа...] Ну и... много ли вы знаете практикующих из тех, кто принимал такие вот  тантрические посвящения "по полному" со всеми вангами и прочим, кто способен поддержать свои самайи в чистоте? Но это вопрос чисто риторический... а вот вопрос - как человеку узнать обо всё том, что ему предстоит на этом пути и чем грозит ему там "шаг влево, шаг вправо", если вокруг одни такие запреты? - вполне конкретный.

----------


## Dondhup

> Слушайтесь учителей, слушайтесь учителей.


Помню году в 1994 гешела Чжаьян Кьенце даровал мне лунг на мантру Тары а девушке которая была со мной объяснил как визуализировать, когда я спросил а мне можно - мне ответили - что Учитель сказал то и делай.

Наверно я до сих пор тупой тибетский пастух  :Smilie:

----------

Же Ка (01.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> А с какого перепугу обсуждаемая книга, вдруг стала тантрическим текстом?
>  только потому что там обсуждаются и объясняются некие смысловые вещи так или иначе связанные с с общетантрической теорией?
> 
>  Глупость явная ведь.
>  Ведь если так и дальше последовательно идти, можно дойти и до того, что книги Нидала, тоже тайные и тантрические, ибо он там то же рассуждает о каких то тантрах.
> 
>  Как я понимаю, ванг нужен для чтения и соответственно практики текстов конкетных садхан и комментов к ним, относяшихся преимущественно в к классам Высших тантр, и не более.
> 
>  Обсуждаемая книга Дже Кедруба никоим образом не может быть к ним отнесена.


 Можно уточнить этот вопрос у Учителей.
Как Вы думаете для изучения Агрима нужно получить ванг или нет?

----------


## Dondhup

> В любом случае, не помешало бы! Можно уточнить, оригинал на каком языке? Санскрит, пали и тибетский для меня пока что только т.с. священно-сакральные языки, но изучение и постижение их идёт своим ходом. Т.е. в качестве переводчика с этих языков, единственное чем могу реально помочь пока, это не мешать и не задавать глупых вопросов =) Но м.б. моу быть полезен в другом качестве.


Чтобы не думали некоторые моли уважаемые Ваджрные братья мотивацией к организации такого перевода является исключительно желание помочь живым существам, более того я готов да ж пятки целовать со всей "религиозной фанатичностью"  уважаемому Нанзеду, если это поможет другим  :Smilie:

----------

Же Ка (01.08.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если говорить конкретно - кто из Учителей говорил что можно читать тантрийские тексты не имея ванга?


Читать и практиковать - несколько различающиеся понятия. Также как переводить и практиковать. Для перевода или прочтения - ванга не надо. Для практики - также зависит от конкретного учения и конкретной линии передачи.
Да и указание на необходимость получения его или отсутствия таковой очень часто можно встретить в текстах. Если вы не изучаете тексты, это проблема не ваших учителей, которых вы слушаете без всякого анализа.

Когда я обучался, нам давали тексты для перевода. Без всяких предварительных передач (будь то лунг или ванг). Лунги и ванги получали потом, если было нужно. И не говорилось, что нельзя читать и переводить не имея передачи. Не спорю, что при наличии таковой перевод идет проще.

----------

Вангчен (04.08.2010), Же Ка (01.08.2010), куру хунг (01.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (01.08.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Есть книга - сборник всех Дхарани переданных Буддой, может организуем ее перевод?


Вы готовы спонсировать перевод и обработку по крайней мере двух томов из Кангьюра (в редакции Дерге два тома содержат дхарани)? Если да, то можно обсудить. Если нет, то и говорить не о чем.

----------


## Же Ка

> Вы готовы спонсировать перевод и обработку по крайней мере двух томов из Кангьюра (в редакции Дерге два тома содержат дхарани)? Если да, то можно обсудить. Если нет, то и говорить не о чем.


 Лучше создать соответствующую тему, чтобы не потерялось. И пусть уважаемые участники БФ решают, подсчитают, проголосуют и скинутся (что, в любом случае, будет полезнее того, чем здесь привыкли заниматься=) 
Ведь если с каждого (зарегистрированного=) хотя бы по руб. 100-500 (кому сколько "не в напряг")... глядишь и весь Кангьюр переведём =) А это уже заслуга из разряда нерушимых будет  :Wink:

----------

Враджа (02.08.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> Как я понимаю, ванг нужен для чтения и соответственно практики текстов конкетных садхан и комментов к ним, относяшихся преимущественно в к классам Высших тантр, и не более.
> 
>  Обсуждаемая книга Дже Кедруба никоим образом не может быть к ним отнесена.


Не правильно ты понимаешь.

----------

Dondhup (01.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

В общем, кто пишет, что для пупкина с улицы можно читать и/или практиковать тантрические тексты 3х низших тантр (и уж тем более в аннутара!) или комментарии к ним, тот *обманывает людей*.

Все 4 класса тантр (по классификации сарма) *требуют посвящений*!
Вхождение в Крия тантру - абхишека воды и короны. Дальше - больше. Сообразно последующим классам тантр, увеличивается и кол-во абхишек.

Примеры из двенадцати предписаний и восемнадцати запрещений для крия тантр:
-  *Сохранять в тайне тексты тантр и мантры* до достижения результата.
- Не практиковать [крия] *тантры без посвящения.*
- Не даровать посвящений и *текстов тантр* тем, кто не принял обеты.

и т.д. и т.п.

Однако, существует предписание (по крайней мере в сарма), что получивший ванг в одну таннтру класса аннутара имеет право *читать и изучать* (но не практиковать!!!) тантрические тексты других тантр всех 4х классов, если таковое прямо не запрещается для особых тантр и комментариев.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (01.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Можно уточнить этот вопрос у Учителей.
> Как Вы думаете для изучения Агрима нужно получить ванг или нет?






> Можно уточнить этот вопрос у Учителей.


 Уточняйте.
 Но не только у гелукпинских фундаменталистов, они как известно готовы лунг давать даже на 4 БИ.





> Как Вы думаете для изучения Агрима нужно получить ванг или  нет?


 Я думаю Агрим можно изучать, как практикуя Аннутара-тантры, так и нет.
 Только имея опыт практики Аннутара-тантры. там есстессно гораздо больше понятного будет, а для  практики Аннутара-тантры конечно же нужен ванг.

 Поэтому в этом смысле ванг нужен.
 Но я ума не приложу, как индивид может навредит себе читая Агрим.
 реально ведь по нему невозможно ни одну садхану Аннутара-тантры практиковать. ИМХО.

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

"Я думаю Агрим можно изучать, как практикуя Аннутара-тантры, так и нет." Игорь, ну зачем ты такое пишешь, если это не правда. Думать - думай конечно, у нас демократия, каждый волен иметь свои собственные домыслы. 

В том тексте черным по белому написаны Цонкапой *условия* для чтения данного текста. Но кто ж на это внимания обращает?

----------


## Ондрий

*Так, господа модераторы! Кто выпилил мой вопрос участнику filoleg?!!!!* 

Я еще раз спрашиваю - где и у кого он учился и кто ему "давал тексты для перевода. Без всяких предварительных передач"

Вопрос кого-то задел, есть что скрывать?

----------


## Же Ка

> В общем, кто пишет, что для пупкина с улицы можно читать и/или практиковать тантрические тексты 3х низших тантр (и уж тем более в аннутара!) или комментарии к ним, тот *обманывает людей*.
> 
> Все 4 класса тантр (по классификации сарма) *требуют посвящений*!
> Вхождение в Крия тантру - абхишека воды и короны. Дальше - больше. Сообразно последующим классам тантр, увеличивается и кол-во абхишек.
> 
> Примеры из двенадцати предписаний и восемнадцати запрещений для крия тантр:
> -  *Сохранять в тайне тексты тантр и мантры* до достижения результата.
> - Не практиковать [крия] *тантры без посвящения.*
> - Не даровать посвящений и *текстов тантр* тем, кто не принял обеты.
> ...


Друзья, разрешите напомнить, что речь здесь первоначально шла о следущем:




> Ищу вот это издание:
> Автор: Кедруб Дже
> Название: «Основы буддийских тантр»
> Перевод с тибетского и примечания Ф. Лессинга и А. Ваймана.
> Перевод с английского Ф. Маликовой
> 
> Нет ли у кого-нибудь в электронном виде? Или если владелец живет в Санкт-Петербурге, с огромной благодарностью взяла бы почитать


Прочтите, пожалуйтса, это ещё раз. Спокойно =)

----------


## Ондрий

Т.е по сути обсуждения возразить нечего.

----------


## Же Ка

> Т.е по сути обсуждения возразить нечего.


"Возразить"... зачем?! =) Обсуждайте, пожалуйста, всё, что захотите... только вот книжечку указанную не "зажимайте" (просто не чините лишних препятствий), хорошо =) 
Прошу это, как убежденый сторонник Внесектарного Течения Тибетского Тантрического Буддизма, и могу заверить, что лично Вашей практике (как и чей бы то ни было) оно точно не повредит. Текст был предоставлен и переведен, книга сдана в печать, издана, опубликована и распространена в свободном доступе. О чём ещё речь может быть?! =)

----------


## куру хунг

> *Так, господа модераторы! Кто выпилил мой вопрос участнику filoleg?!!!!* 
> 
> Я еще раз спрашиваю - где и у кого он учился и кто ему "давал тексты для перевода. Без всяких предварительных передач"
> 
> Вопрос кого-то задел, есть что скрывать?


 В КИБИ

----------

Ондрий (01.08.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> "Я думаю Агрим можно изучать, как практикуя Аннутара-тантры, так и нет." Игорь, ну зачем ты такое пишешь, если это не правда. Думать - думай конечно, у нас демократия, каждый волен иметь свои собственные домыслы. 
> 
> В том тексте черным по белому написаны Цонкапой *условия* для чтения данного текста. Но кто ж на это внимания обращает?


 Условия написаны для 12-13 века в Тибете.
 Ситуэшн изменилась.
 Я читал его , как и несколько тысяч челов уже года три как минимум назад.
 Особых откровений не обнаружил.
 масса литературы уже в открытом доступе покручее Агрима и с благословения Учителей.
 Из тех кого я знаю, прочитавших Агрим, нихто не заболел, не сгинул и т. д.
 кары небесной точно нэ було.

 лучше продолжить на Ясном свете.
 Сурадж энд Компани мозги всем промоют конкретно всем.

 Но не Дондуп не ты Андрей туда есстественно не пойдёте

----------


## Ондрий

> Условия написаны для 12-13 века в Тибете.
>  Ситуэшн изменилась.


Вот оно чо... ммм..




> Я читал его , как и несколько тысяч челов уже года три как минимум назад.  Особых откровений не обнаружил.  Масса литературы уже в открытом доступе покручее Агрима и с благословения Учителей.
>  Из тех кого я знаю, прочитавших Агрим, нихто не заболел, не сгинул и т. д.
>  кары небесной точно нэ було.


Ну специально обученные гелугпинские черти, ясное дело, никого не утащят от чтения этих текстов. Гарантирую! ))) Тем более, что "Условия написаны для 12-13 века в Тибете. Ситуэшн изменилась." и всем теперь все можно. (А кто первый разрешил, не подскажешь?)

Разбить голову апстену, в общем то, тоже никто не запрещает. Демократия - величайшее достижение современной цивилизации!




> Сурадж энд Компани мозги всем промоют конкретно всем.
>  Но не Дондуп не ты Андрей туда есстественно не пойдёте


А к кому идти-то? Тамошним "всем" не то, что мозги бестолку промывать, там уже клистир не поможет.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dron

> Условия написаны для 12-13 века в Тибете.
>  Ситуэшн изменилась.
>  Я читал его , как и несколько тысяч челов уже года три как минимум назад.
>  Особых откровений не обнаружил.
>  масса литературы уже в открытом доступе покручее Агрима и с благословения Учителей.


что это за ситуэйшн такая изменилась? Типа глобального потепления? 
А про благословение правильно заметили - на поголовное чтение Агрима такового не было. 
Да и не ставил Кедруб Дже в заголовке: "наикрутейшая тантрическая литература"

----------


## куру хунг

> Вот оно чо... ммм..


 И чо... савсэм нэ замэтно????
 ты мне хочешь сказать Андрей, что ты живёшь в глинобитной хибаре, по лодыжке в гавне, которая топится по праздникам, и единственно на чо способен -это запомнить -ОМ МАНИ ПЭМЕ ХУМ. чел умеющий читать это почти что полубог, а кто запомнил наизусть 4БИ это Гуру.




> Ну специально обученные гелугпинские черти, ясное дело, никого не утащят от чтения этих текстов. Гарантирую! ))) Тем более, что "Условия написаны для 12-13 века в Тибете. Ситуэшн изменилась." и всем теперь все можно. (А кто первый разрешил, не подскажешь?)


 кто первым разрешил-не знаю(хотя вопрос интересный).
 Наверное-многие ламы это разрешили, когда их кармический ветер занёс на Запад в 60-70е годы. И в гелукпе это тоже было.
 ну хоты б  -Глен Мулинн. Хрестоматия по 6 йогам Наропы.
 По мне это посущественее Агрима. Вернее это комменты на часть Агрима.
 Давным-давно запущенные в открытый доступ на Западе. У нас 2 года назад как издались





> Тамошним "всем" не то, что мозги бестолку промывать, там уже клистир не поможет.


 Мне тоже не всё нравится на том форуме, но в компетентности им не откажешь

----------

Аким Иваныч (02.08.2010)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Условия написаны для 12-13 века в Тибете.


Вообще-то 14-15 века (Дже Цонкапа 1357—1419)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Dondhup (01.08.2010), куру хунг (01.08.2010), Ондрий (01.08.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Вообще-то 14-15 века (Дже Цонкапа 1357—1419)


 пардонте. в полемике забылся.
 спасибо.

----------


## Ондрий

> И чо... савсэм нэ замэтно????


Знаешь, блин.. ты прав - заметно и еще как!))))) ссылки на пруфы демонстрировать излишне, все их знают))))



> ты мне хочешь сказать Андрей, что ты живёшь в глинобитной хибаре, по лодыжке в гавне, которая топится по праздникам, и единственно на чо способен -это запомнить -ОМ МАНИ ПЭМЕ ХУМ. чел умеющий читать это почти что полубог, а кто запомнил наизусть 4БИ это Гуру.


тпрууу.. какую глубинную связь ты нашел между хибарой, глубиной говна и предписаниями криятантр, коими являются четырнадцать обязательств согласно тексту “Общей тантры” и тридцать обязательств “Тантры Сусиддхи”, включающих в себя двенадцать предписаний и восемнадцать запрещений?

Типо, белому сагибу в чистом доме обязательства и требования не указ. Ага. Ну тут я могу только посочувствовать. Дебаты на эту тему устраивать лениво - стопицот раз обтирали.

Какой такой уровень г. ты видел в дацанах (а ты их особо то и не видел, как я помню) где учатся по многу лет и выпускаются те, кто и близко не походит на твои "компетентные авторитеты"? Хочется конечно считать себя белым умным образованным на фоне глупых забитых тибетцев, понимаю... флаг в руки. 



> кто первым разрешил-не знаю(хотя вопрос интересный).


Я те скажу кто первый. См. кн. Бытие 3:1-7.
Так уж устроен западный человек - для него наличие запретов основной мотив их ниспровергать.




> Наверное-многие ламы это разрешили, когда их кармический ветер занёс на Запад в 60-70е годы. И в гелукпе это тоже было.


Это ты о чем? Ламы давали рекомендации читать тантрические комментарии без вангов? Вранье.




> ну хоты б -Глен Мулинн.....По мне это посущественее Агрима.


громкий смех в зале, плавно переходящий в истерику (С) (тссс! я тоже люблю их читать - и Веймана и Беера а уж Гюнтера ценю шоппц!)




> ну хоты б  -Глен Мулинн.


А чо Муллин. Это его перснонально муллинская проблема. ЕСДЛ даже писал предлисловие к Агриму (англ.издание). Зачем же он это делал?

В наши дни особенно тайная мантра стала объектом интереса, но не стала объектом исследования. С т.з. практикующего, она, кажется, является предприятием для прибытия в место, где уже не ясно, приносит ли она пользу или вред. Много тайн было разглашено, много лекторов объясняют тантру, много книг переведено. И хотя множество книг говорит о достижении тайной мантры, большинство из них являются смесью домыслов с истиной и ложью. Я думаю, наступило время развеять эти *ложные* идеи. Вообще-то говоря, перевод книги Мантры для продажи в магазинах мягко говоря *неуместен*, но в это время и в этих условиях было бы еще большей ошибкой не *рассеять ложные идеи*, вытекающие из сомнительных переводов. В этом - цель моего объяснения труда Цонкапы.(С) ЕСДЛ.

Ламы трудятся, объясняют, но не в коня корм. Всем все еще нужно обязательно ниспровергать запреты и предписания.

Читать эти тексты - нужно. Изучать тайную мантру по достоверным источникам - нужно. Получи абхишеки, как того требуют *сами тантры* (а не тибетцы, как бы хотелось кому-то думать) и изучай. А вот чего делать не нужно - так это слушать дураков, кои мнят себя "компетентными".

Игорь, обсуждать тут нечего. Есть книжки, они продаются. Их покупают и читают. Кто-то считает, что это ништяк, кто-то ссылается на традицию и думает, что это вовсе не ништяк. Бардо покажет - кто где ... мгм..))))

UPD:: мое личное мнение - хорошо, что такие книги есть в продаже. Но и выполнить все формальные требования к ним *вовсе не сложно*. Ты прав - времена сильно изменились, ванг сейчас получить - не сложнее чем сгонять в отпуск на море раз в год, а то и чаще. Увы.

----------

Dondhup (01.08.2010), Tashi_Tsering (01.08.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (17.08.2010), Же Ка (01.08.2010), куру хунг (01.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Игорь, обсуждать тут нечего. Есть книжки, они продаются. Их покупают и читают. Кто-то считает, что это ништяк, кто-то ссылается на традицию и думает, что это вовсе не ништяк. Бардо покажет - кто где ... мгм..))))
> 
> UPD:: мое личное мнение - хорошо, что такие книги есть в продаже. Но и выполнить все формальные требования к ним *вовсе не сложно*. Ты прав - времена сильно изменились, ванг сейчас получить - не сложнее чем сгонять в отпуск на море раз в год, а то и чаще. Увы.


 так и я про то же.
 Стопитсот  раз обсуждать-действительно устало.
 Так и правда лучше остановиться и ждать бардо-оно рассудит сцуко. :Smilie:  :Kiss:

----------

Ондрий (01.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Как я слышал от ламы Чжамьян Лекше не все присутствующие на ванге его получают - если признаков нет получаешь не ванг а благословение. Так что получить наверно не так уж просто.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (01.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> Как я слышал от ламы Чжамьян Лекше не все присутствующие на ванге его получают - если признаков нет получаешь не ванг а благословение. Так что получить наверно не так уж просто.


Это да.. однако на выходе с залу имеешь по полной все обязательства, получил ты там чего или не получил, а соблюдать нада. Под диктовку повторял обеты жеж. Так что, сразу после ванга - срочно за книжки читать, понимать где чего зачем, чтобы косяков поменьше, а ума побольше.  :Wink:

----------

Dondhup (02.08.2010), Джигме (11.08.2010), Доржик (07.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (02.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Уточняйте.
 Но не только у гелукпинских фундаменталистов, они как известно готовы лунг давать даже на 4 БИ."

Вам так не нравится линия гелуг?
Я слушал наставления Учителей всех 4 линий и противоречий не нашел так же как и разночтения в соблюдении самаи. Наверно слушал только "фундаменталистов" всех 4 школ  :Smilie:  

" Но я ума не приложу, как индивид может навредит себе читая Агрим.
 реально ведь по нему невозможно ни одну садхану Аннутара-тантры практиковать. " Это смогут Вы к эзотерикам сходите.  :Smilie:

----------


## Же Ка

> ...Под диктовку повторял обеты жеж. Так что, сразу после ванга - срочно за книжки читать, понимать где чего зачем, чтобы косяков поменьше, а ума побольше.


 Извините, а почему как раз вот этот самый момент, когда "под диктовку повторял обеты" Вы считаете приемлемым, нормальным? Почему я не могу сначала узнать всё, что к чему там, а потом уже СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО И САМ принести обет Учителю? Но для этого мне нужно сначало ознакомиться с текстом, который не даютЪ... =)
Ладно, признаю, что под диктовку что-то повторял, хочу теперь разобраться что, но не тут то было... ОПЯТЬ ЖЕ НЕ ДАЮТ И ТРЕБУЮТ, ЧТОБЫ Я ПО-НОВОЙ ЧТО-ТО ТАМ ПРОБУБНИЛ (надеюсь так видно будет) =))))))))

----------

куру хунг (02.08.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> Извините, а почему как раз вот этот самый момент, когда "под диктовку повторял обеты" Вы считаете приемлемым, нормальным? Почему я не могу сначала узнать всё, что к чему там, а потом уже СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО И САМ принести обет Учителю? Но для этого мне нужно сначало ознакомиться с текстом, который не даютЪ... =)
> Ладно, признаю, что под диктовку что-то повторял, хочу теперь разобраться что, но не тут то было... ОПЯТЬ ЖЕ НЕ ДАЮТ И ТРЕБУЮТ, ЧТОБЫ Я ПО-НОВОЙ ЧТО-ТО ТАМ ПРОБУБНИЛ (надеюсь так видно будет) =))))))))


- Таков закон! - сказал пират, вкладывая черную метку в руку Сильвера. (С)

Традиция требует запрета на предварительное разглашение учения и обетов тайной мантры (и монашеских обетов, кстати, тоже). Можно предварительно ознакомиться только с обетами и учением бодхисаттв. Предполагается, что если ученик созрел для практики тайной мантры, он сможет соблюдать эти обеты. Если не созрел, он и не получит никакой абхишеки. Но времена изменились, как справедливо заметил куру-хунг. Не в лучшую сторону.

Пробубнил обеты, пытаясь выговорить тибецкие звуки, срочно ищи объсянения и ужаснись шож ты сделал и куда попал)))))) /шутко, хотя нет.. все так и есть./

----------

Dondhup (02.08.2010), Же Ка (02.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Как я слышал.


Извините, но в большинстве ваших ответов фигурирует фраза  типа "как я слышал".

----------


## Марина В

> Извините, но в большинстве ваших ответов фигурирует фраза  типа "как я слышал".


Так ведь это ещё от древних повелось... Фигура речи.  :Wink:

----------

Dondhup (02.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (02.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Как я слышал, это означает что говоривший не претендует на истину в последней инстанции  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Пробубнил обеты, пытаясь выговорить тибецкие звуки, срочно ищи объсянения и ужаснись шож ты сделал и куда попал)))))) /шутко, хотя нет.. все так и есть./


Хотя бы тексты заготовленные бы раздовали. А то с первого раза и не всякий воткнёт в услышанное от ламы.  Фарс какой-то. Мы же не тибетцы.  А просят повторить. Мне скажите, а многие присутствующие на ванге знают тибетский язык?

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Как я слышал, это означает что говоривший не претендует на истину в последней инстанции


Однако же у меня сложилось впечатление, что Вы за эту "истину" бьётесь.

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Хотя бы тексты заготовленные бы раздовали. А то с первого раза и не всякий воткнёт в услышанное от ламы.  Фарс какой-то. Мы же не тибетцы.  А просят повторить. Мне скажите, а многие присутствующие на ванге знают тибетский язык?


Вопрос скорее организаторам - многие готовят тексты с транскрипцией и переводом.

----------


## Dondhup

> Однако же у меня сложилось впечатление, что Вы за эту "истину" бьётесь.


БФ  не существует истинно, а только в силу причин и условий  :Smilie: 
Я собственно так же  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Хотя бы тексты заготовленные бы раздовали. А то с первого раза и не всякий воткнёт в услышанное от ламы.  Фарс какой-то. Мы же не тибетцы.  А просят повторить. Мне скажите, а многие присутствующие на ванге знают тибетский язык?


Это только косяки организаторов. И эти косяки происходят не изредка, а практически регулярно. Редкий случай, когда печатают шпаргалку для повторения слов за ламой (я такое видел вообще только 1 раз). Фарса тут никакого нет. Кроме того, для получения ванга (или благословения) требуется не знание языков и музыкальный слух, а правильная мотивация,  вера в ламу-иидама и хотя бы минимальные представления об отречении, бодхичитте и пустоте. 

После всех официальных процедур желающие могут продолжить изучение, слушать/читать комментарии и т.д. Никого ламы доводить до цугундера не собираются))) 

И вообще *с первого раза* (новички) никто не воткнет в услышанное от ламы. Судя по данному треду, многие особо образованные "бывалые" интеллектуалы не фтыкают до сих пор.

Традиция давать ванги на не-тиб. языке пока отсутствует. Увы, богатыри - не мы. Через много много лет, когда возможно русскоязычные ламы достигнут необходимого уровня, будут канонизированы переводы текстов, ритуалов и т.д. - тогда возможно и не нужно будет повторять непонятные слова. А сейчас пока так, как сейчас. Кто хочет чего-то *серьезно изучать и практиковать* - учит тибетский или на крайний случай английский (если ваш лама им владеет). 

В общем случае для большинства западных учеников тантрические практики во всей ее полноте пока закрыты для реального использования, невзирая на наличие англ. переводов (коих все еще мало). Правильно выполнять все предписания по практике могут позволить себе единицы. По факту единицы только и отсиживают 3х летки и + N-лет в шедре. Вот вам и вся статистика. 

Если ты не учился в шедре, и/или не проделал 3х летний ритрит - все свои мнения нужно сопровождать словом "имхо" огненными письменами. В ином случае, утверждать о своих достоинствах в познаниях и компетенции может либо высокомерный болтун, либо дурак. Что мы и видим на примере некоторых гостей с известного, подобными друзьями, ресурса.

Остальные идут в "общей очереди", получая в лучшем случае, благословение на ванге (хотя некоторые и  мнят себе что-то эдакое). Такова реальность. А она не всегда приятная.

----------

Dondhup (02.08.2010), Же Ка (02.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (02.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

.. а вообще есть такая проблема. Многие тиб. ламы живут в РФ по 10 лет и больше, но по русски ни гугу. Проще обучить 1го *компетентного* ламу русскому, чем всем ученикам учить тибецкий. Но не учат. (англ. для западных учеников, однако, учат) Почему - непонятно. 10 лет - это очень большой срок, чтобы изучить местный язык достаточно хорошо для преподавания Дхармы. Зато куча коммерческих курсов по тиб. языку в дхармацентрах РФ, а толку с них 0. Ну если только читать научить буквы и немного общей лексики.

Кому-то выгодна такая ситуация или скорее всего всё проще - всем по барабану.

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010), куру хунг (02.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Шубхар, а теперь, после длительной истерики по поводу и без повода, ответьте на простой вопрос: "Почему не требуется посвящение и посвящающий для практики изложенного в Суварнапрабхаса-сутре или сутре "Черный скандал", а также многих и многих других дхарани-сутрах, хотя по факту это первые источники крия-тантры?" Можно упомянуть также "Шикшасаммучаю", "Шурангама-сутру", "Ушнишавиджая-сутру" и многие другие источники, которые содержат все для практики, но не содержат упоминаний про необходимость посвящений. Будда ничего не говорил про необходимость "передающих" сверх т ого, что Он уже сам передал. 

Ну или тогда объясните, на каком этапе вдруг между мирянами и Буддами, проповедующими им, вкрались "посвящающие" и на основе чего?

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010), куру хунг (02.08.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> *Так, господа модераторы! Кто выпилил мой вопрос участнику filoleg?!!!!* 
> Я еще раз спрашиваю - где и у кого он учился и кто ему "давал тексты для перевода. Без всяких предварительных передач"
> Вопрос кого-то задел, есть что скрывать?


Сперва относительно того, что было сказано о необходимости ванга и пр.
В предисловие к практике ньюнге, составленной Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае, сказано достаточно ясно: 
"В практике, связанной с ритуалом поста из традиции монахини Палмо, что несравненен в активности для блага других и величии благословения, (основание-личность указывается следующим образом). Высшая личность-основание (должна обладать) двумя - посвящением и передачей благословения. Средняя - (должна получить) посвящение любого (божества) семейства лотоса и семейства Истинносущего в крия-тантру или три высших раздела тантры. Низшая (должна) получить благословение. (При этом) важно пребывать в сердечных обязательствах. *Если несведущий мирянин, мужчина или женщина, которым дарован ритуал, получил только благословение или знает о пребывании в посту с повторением только шести (слогов), то возникнет достоверные благо и польза. В другом случае (будет получена) средняя польза.*"

Текст раздела крия-тантра.

Относительно вашего вопроса. Его похоже действительно выпилили, но Куру Хунг ответил за меня. В частности в отношении того, где обучался. Хотя при желании могли и в личку вопрос скинуть.
Какие еще вопросы? У кого? Карма Чочог, Цультрим Тарчин, Церинг Самдруб. При последнем был одним из переводчиков на учебном курсе по ламриму Гампопы и тибетскому языку. При Цультрим Тарчине и Церинг Самдрубе переводил тексты по тантре. Оба не упоминали про необходимость получения ванга или лунга для перевода. Указывалось фактически на необходимость передачи для практики. Разъяснения относительно лунгов (в частности их передачи), вангов получал у Карма Чочога. Лунг на один текст предлагал передать и Церинг Самдруб. Тексты, связанные с аннутара-йога-тантрой просил переводить и Йонтен Гьямцо. И могу заметить, что *без предварительной передачи*. Также он говорил что можно начитывать некоторые мантры, не имея даже лунга.
Проблемы пока не вижу. В чем вопрос-то еще? Какие еще разъяснения нужны? Скрытность текстов зачастую связана с тем, что человек не сможет их адекватно понять, а не с какими-то другими вопросами.

----------

Metalpac (02.08.2010), Sforza (02.08.2010), Аким Иваныч (02.08.2010), Вангчен (04.08.2010), Же Ка (02.08.2010), куру хунг (02.08.2010), Нандзед Дордже (02.08.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (02.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (02.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хотя бы тексты заготовленные бы раздовали. А то с первого раза и не всякий воткнёт в услышанное от ламы.  Фарс какой-то. Мы же не тибетцы.  А просят повторить. Мне скажите, а многие присутствующие на ванге знают тибетский язык?


Хе. Вот поэтому (из-за фундаментализма) и получают редко тексты заранее (хотя бы в тот же день). Хотя эти вопросы обычно надо задавать организаторам.

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010), куру хунг (02.08.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну или тогда объясните, на каком этапе вдруг между мирянами и Буддами, проповедующими им, вкрались "посвящающие" и на основе чего?


Согласно некоторым исследованиям, от подобных вставок пострадал когда-то и дзогчен, смешавшись с учениями собственно тантр.

----------

куру хунг (02.08.2010)

----------


## Yukko

> Если ты не учился в шедре, и/или не проделал 3х летний ритрит - все свои мнения нужно сопровождать словом "имхо" огненными письменами. В ином случае, утверждать о своих достоинствах в познаниях и компетенции может либо высокомерный болтун, либо дурак.


По сути +100.

----------


## куру хунг

> Если ты не учился в шедре, и/или не проделал 3х летний ритрит - все свои мнения нужно сопровождать словом "имхо" огненными письменами. В ином случае, утверждать о своих достоинствах в познаниях и компетенции может либо высокомерный болтун, либо дурак. Что мы и видим на примере некоторых гостей с известного, подобными друзьями, ресурса.


 Знаменито ваххх.

 Только мне вот вспомнились слова Дзонгсара Римпоче на лекциях в Кунпенлинге:

 - Ребята, Вы не поверите, но даже в наше время, найдётся очень немного тибетских геше-кхенпо, которые правильно могут своё имя по-тибетски написать. :Wink: 

 Эт к теме, про которую бледнолицым на Западе уже много лет твердят все достойные Учителя:

*Парни перестанте идеалезировать Тибет*

 В том числе и иху систему обучения.(это от меня ИМХО)

----------

Аким Иваныч (02.08.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (02.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Скрытность текстов зачастую связана с тем, что человек не сможет их адекватно понять, а не с какими-то другими вопросами. "
Собственно никаких других причин скрытия тестов и не существует.
Замечательно что есть сутры содержащие практик уровня крия-тантры, но все равно без квалифицированного Учителя ничего не получиться.

----------


## Dondhup

Ребята, Вы не поверите, но даже в наше время, найдётся очень немного тибетских геше-кхенпо, которые правильно могут своё имя по-тибетски написать.
----------
Это было связано с особенностями обучения геше, когда все тексты заучивались наизусть и экзамены сдавались в устной форме. Сейчас например в Дрепунгн насколько я слышал, экзамены сдаются не только в устной но и в письменной форме.

Мне говорили, что мой первый Учитель - геше строй школы - не очень хорошо знал письменный язык, но он знал тексты наизусть и главное знал и реализовал смысл.

Кстати в Санкт-Петербурге Дзонгсара Римпоче очень хорошо пояснил по поводу ослов и коня, очень полезные наставления для некоторых высокораелизовнных местных единочаетелей. Не разгоняйте своих ослов господа  :Smilie:

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "Скрытность текстов зачастую связана с тем, что человек не сможет их адекватно понять, а не с какими-то другими вопросами. "
> Собственно никаких других причин скрытия тестов и не существует.
> Замечательно что есть сутры содержащие практик уровня крия-тантры, но все равно без квалифицированного Учителя ничего не получиться.


Если нет соответствующего понимания (а для этого совсем не обязательно обучаться в шедре или уходить в трёхлетний), то есть квалифицированный учитель или его нет - не поможет.
Если есть соответствующее понимание, то возникает вопрос необходимости в учителе. Но как сказал Куру Хунг - идеализировать Тибет и тамошнюю систему обучения - действительно лучше не стоит. Уже встречал кхенпо которые не могли понять комментариев на некоторые тексты, хотя комментарии были достаточно ясными. А уж про стандартный подход в обучении языка у тибетцев - можно помолчать.

----------

Аким Иваныч (02.08.2010), Же Ка (02.08.2010), куру хунг (02.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (02.08.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Хе. Вот поэтому (из-за фундаментализма) и получают редко тексты заранее (хотя бы в тот же день). Хотя эти вопросы обычно надо задавать организаторам.


А организаторы очень часто тут заходят на форум, будьте спок. !

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А организаторы очень часто тут заходят на форум, будьте спок. !


Да неужто.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

Кстати, подсыплю ка я ещё сольцы на свежие раны наших фундаменталистов.

 Смысл и происхождение такой тибетской дури, как лунг на текст, весьма банальна, прозаична и убога.

 нет в этом дурацком деянии никакой лепоты и благодати для верующих.
 А смысл его в том, что в патриархальном и почти повально безграмотном Тибете, умение быстро и без ошибок прочитать какой то текст, было хоть каким то критерием, что перед тобой сидит на троне, и что то вещает, не проходимец или жулик от Дхармы, а хотя бы грамотный человек, умеющий читать.
 Система чисто защиты от дурака.
 Гарант того, что ты послушаешь не жулика от Дхармы, а хотя бы грамотного человека. В результате чего повышается вероятность того, что слушающие Учение не внимают бреду очередного самозванца от Дхармы, коих в Тибете было больше чем яков.

----------

Choi (12.01.2012), Аким Иваныч (02.08.2010), Враджа (02.08.2010), Же Ка (02.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Согласно некоторым исследованиям, от подобных вставок пострадал когда-то и дзогчен, смешавшись с учениями собственно тантр.


Дзогчен пострадать не может, Гараб Дордже напутствовал Манджушримитру изложить Дзогпа Ченпо с точки воззрения  школы Йогачара, чтобы хоть как то можно было изложить, что и по сей день питаем.

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дзогчен пострадать не может, Гараб Дордже напутствовал Манджушримирту изложить Дзогпа Ченпо с точки воззрения  школы Йогачара, чтобы хоть как то можно было изложить, что и по сей деть питаем.


Я не говорю про 18-т тантр. Я написал про остальное, что возникло позже и частенько именовалось дзогченом. Да и идея не моя. При желании можете найти в инете эту статью с ссылками на исследования.

----------


## Ондрий

> Шубхар, а теперь, после длительной истерики по поводу и без повода, ответьте на простой вопрос: "Почему не требуется посвящение и посвящающий для практики изложенного в Суварнапрабхаса-сутре или сутре "Черный скандал", а также многих и многих других дхарани-сутрах, хотя по факту это первые источники крия-тантры?" Можно упомянуть также "Шикшасаммучаю", "Шурангама-сутру", "Ушнишавиджая-сутру" и многие другие источники, которые содержат все для практики, но не содержат упоминаний про необходимость посвящений. Будда ничего не говорил про необходимость "передающих" сверх т ого, что Он уже сам передал. 
> 
> Ну или тогда объясните, на каком этапе вдруг между мирянами и Буддами, проповедующими им, вкрались "посвящающие" и на основе чего?


Спасибо за заботу, у меня уже уже есть свой психоаналитег.

По Вашему вопросу - вы книжки-то почитайте,  если уж лам слушать не досуг.. вы так всем рекомендуете, вот и потрудитесь самостоятельно разузнать в чем разница между Шикшасаммучая  и криятантрой.

----------


## Ондрий

> Смысл и происхождение такой тибетской дури, как лунг на текст, весьма банальна, прозаична и убога.


ВОТ.. напишите это на БФе красной краской! 

А то некоторые все еще не понимают кто и что тут. Ходють чота сюда, спрашивают чего-то...

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.08.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Да мало ли кто ходит...

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

> вот и потрудитесь самостоятельно разузнать в чем разница между Шикшасаммучая и криятантрой.


Все дхарани, рекомендуемые в Шикшасаммучае, относятся к крия-тантре, это риг-нгаг (видья-мантры, обычно используемые по актуальным поводам - по ситуации). Так же, как все остальные упомянутые мною источники. Так что вопрос вами просто проигнорирован. Но это еще не все. Скоро доберусь до обсуждаемой здесь книги (до есть до дому), хочу быть предельно точным, и придется Дондупа удивить открытиями насчет самай крия-тантр.

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010), Майя П (02.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

ну, а мой путь, видимо, лежит в библиотеку, а затем к буккинистам =)

----------


## Же Ка

Кстати... чуть было не забыл... и исключительно ради справедливости и во благо всех живых существ!




> ...*И уж совсем иная ситуация, когда речь идет о дхарани-мантрах, проповеданных самим Буддой Шакьямуни - он отнюдь не говорил, что его проповедь нуждается в дополнительной легитимации ...* Это открытые источники для практики. И никто уже не в силах сделать их закрытыми только потому, что имеет...Enjoyed!


Уважаемый, Нандзед Дордже, прошу Вас указать конкретно, какие именно крийя-тантры, проповеданные Буддой Шакьямуни, в его сутрах, Вы имели здесь в виду? 
Теперь и Вас так же ставлю перед фактом )), что и их я тоже собираюсь изучить и не менее тщательнейшим образом, более того (!)))) собираюсь их использовать непосредственно в своей личной каждодневной практике. Уверен, что Благословенный во всех мирах, если имеет что-либо против сего, просто не допустит свершиться этому в любом случае, т.о. я спокоен (ибо это уже вне моей власти) на счёт каких-либо "авторских прав" в данном случае, выражаясь ещё точнее, смиренно приму всё от Просветленного на все времена. 
Мне лишь остаётся только поинтересоваться лично Вашей реакцией на подобные планы с моей стороны. Не известно ли Вам, не принесет ли это кому-нибудь вреда? =)

----------


## Sforza

> Кстати, подсыплю ка я ещё сольцы на свежие раны наших фундаменталистов.
> 
>  Смысл и происхождение такой тибетской дури, как лунг на текст, весьма банальна, прозаична и убога.
> 
>  нет в этом дурацком деянии никакой лепоты и благодати для верующих.
>  А смысл его в том, что в патриархальном и почти повально безграмотном Тибете, умение быстро и без ошибок прочитать какой то текст, было хоть каким то критерием, что перед тобой сидит на троне, и что то вещает, не проходимец или жулик от Дхармы, а хотя бы грамотный человек, умеющий читать.
>  Система чисто защиты от дурака.
>  Гарант того, что ты послушаешь не жулика от Дхармы, а хотя бы грамотного человека. В результате чего повышается вероятность того, что слушающие Учение не внимают бреду очередного самозванца от Дхармы, коих в Тибете было больше чем яков.


Хм..Я бы так не сказал.Даже во время лунга,думаю,можно получить определённое понимание,которое и на ванге-то не всегда получишь.Хотя казалось бы.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

А откуда информация,кстати?

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.08.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

> Уважаемый, Нандзед Дордже, прошу Вас указать конкретно, какие именно крийя-тантры, проповеданные Буддой Шакьямуни, в его сутрах, Вы имели здесь в виду?


Так ить вот жеж писал:



> ...практики изложенного в Суварнапрабхаса-сутре или сутре "Черный скандал", а также многих и многих других дхарани-сутрах, хотя по факту это первые источники крия-тантры?" Можно упомянуть также "Шикшасаммучаю", "Шурангама-сутру", "Ушнишавиджая-сутру"...


повторюсь также из другого треда:

Ряд текстов крия-тантр вы можете найти в моем блоге на разных страницах http://nandzed.livejournal.com/

А часть можно найти на стр-х форума "Ясный свет" http://www.clearlight.borda.ru/?0-0

"Суварнапрабхаса-сутру" можно скачать здесь http://savetibet.ru/2009/03/03/golden_light_sutra.html (например, в главе о Сарасвати найдете массу полезного)

----------

Же Ка (02.08.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Вот, что я не размещал в блоге:

Дхарани "Черный скандал" - 
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/18746096

Дхарани Бхуркумкуты (или кродха-раджи Уччусма) - http://ifolder.ru/18746170

Дхарани Амитаюса (практика долгой жизни) - 
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/18746214

Дхарани, освобождающие от рождения в низших мирах - http://ifolder.ru/18746269

Напоследок цитата: "Вашими учителями должны быть буддийские тексты" - Его Святейшество Далай-лама

----------

Metalpac (03.08.2010), Rushny (21.08.2010), Враджа (02.08.2010), Же Ка (03.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (02.08.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....F2%F1%F2%E2%E0

----------

Враджа (02.08.2010), Же Ка (03.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

Спаси-бу, Нандзед Дордже! Ваша привычка предоставлять всегда больше того, на что рассчитывают вопрошающие в самых своих дерзких мечтах-ожиданиях, так же достойна уважения и она не будет забыта =) Меня и раньше терзали по этой теме какие то "смутные сомнения", теперь созрел вопрос, который я и хочу озвучить. Что же ещё тогда нужно обычному смертному, каким, и как себе не льсти тут, я и являюсь, для достижения просветления и не является ли добавление "скорейшего" в том самом определении неким тестом на ... понимание что-ли =) - на понимание "времени" и его связи с кармой? И тут сразу вспоминаются вот эти беседы с Кришнамурти. Например, "Кришнамурти: Я знаю, что физическое время существует. Даже если я перестану думать о завтрашнем дне, он все равно наступит. Но почему я уверен в том, что будет еще какой-то завтрашний день, независимо от хронологического времени? Это вполне понятно. Вечером я пойду гулять, между настоящим временем и прогулкой — интервал в десять часов. Я представляю собой нечто и хочу быть кем-то другим. Это также подразумевает время. Я задаю себе вопрос: существует ли время вообще? Если я не думаю о прогулке или о том, что стану кем-то другим, существует ли тогда время?"

з.ы. "Так Вам ехать или шашечки?!" =)

з.з.ы. [...Бог смерти улыбнулся. –Отдышись‑ка, пока можешь,– посоветовал он,– Из всех даров богов, дыхание – наименее оцененный. Никто не слагает ему гимнов, никто не возносит молитв к доброму воздуху, дышат которым наравне принц и нищий, хозяин и его пес. Но – боже упаси оказаться без него!...] @ Роджер Желязны, "Князь Света" =)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Есть интересные, но бесполезные для наших насущных, но от того не менее глубоких проблем мысли. Кришнамурти со своими мыслями всегда мне напоминал простую истину "Вы горя не видали...". 

Некоторые Учителя говорят, что путь тантры важен для тех, чья жизнь трудна и опасна, экстремальна и неспокойна. Поэтому я выбрал этот путь и он важен для меня не как рафинированный поиск истин, а как способ выжить :Smilie: . У медленно и спокойно живущих путь другой.

----------

Rushny (21.08.2010), Вангчен (08.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Есть интересные, но бесполезные для наших насущных, но от того не менее глубоких проблем мысли. Кришнамурти со своими мыслями всегда мне напоминал простую истину "Вы горя не видали...".


Очевидно, у нас разное восприятие этого Человека, мне, например, хорошо медитируется на его мысли… порой бывает достаточно пары страниц, чтобы мой сансарный построитель начал чувствовать себя не так уютно… прям как под пулеметным обстрелом коанами Дзен. Ну чем вам не Тантра? =)




> Некоторые Учителя говорят, что путь тантры важен для тех, чья жизнь трудна и опасна, экстремальна и неспокойна. Поэтому я выбрал этот путь и он важен для меня не как рафинированный поиск истин, а как способ выжить. У медленно и спокойно живущих путь другой.


Да, согласен, если рассматривать и принимать тантру как сильнодействующее противоядие (каковым оно собственно и является) от наших врожденных/приобретенных пороков восприятия, осознавания, действия, то, конечно, не верно было бы относится к ней как к общедоступному и общеупотребимому лекарству. К чему приводит обратное хорошо иллюстрируют примеры приёма пенициллина от насморка и капли никотина для хомячков. С этим никто и не спорит. Однако, будет так же глупо рассматривать тантру как нечто сверх того, чем она является на самом деле, а именно - сильнодействующим лекарством. И чревато это не менее, знаете ли… Хотя бы тот же эффект привыкания к сильным препаратам, что частенько бывает не менее опасным, нежеле само первоначальное недомогание, а курсы по-реабилитации скорее всего будут казаться такими же абсурдными и крайне нежелательными. Поэтому, не будем вдаваться в крайности, срединный путь в любом случае не про это. Всё нужно смотреть, оценивать и отслеживать по реальным результатам и здравый смысл здесь просто не заменим, ибо если теряется адекватность к происходящему - это вернейший признак неверного направления.

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

> Однако, будет так же глупо рассматривать тантру как нечто сверх того, чем она является на самом деле


А это как? Можно пример?

----------


## Же Ка

> А это как? Можно пример?


Да, конечно, и вся эта тема тому пример) вам не кажется? и очень характерный, надо признать, пример(!)))) - где из за безобидной, вполне законной, кстати, просьбы на предмет предоставления необходимого в нашем случае (но по абсолютно непонятным причинам, как это у нас обычно бывает, "слегка" припозднившегося с распространением) рецепта по применению (см. название темы), выписанного профессионалом в своём деле, разгораются какие-то совсем нешуточные "баталии" с применением всего накопленного (типа) тантрического арсенала... грустно всё это наблюдать, друзья...
А в целом, складывается довольно таки странная (если не сказать, какая то дикая) ситуация... По стране уже давно и открыто разъезжают самые разные распространители этого лекарства (как аутентичные так и не совсем), а вот за НЕОБХОДИМЫМИ И ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫМИ в данном случае рецептами (инструкциями, описаниями) по применению (непосредственно, так сказать, от производитея или того же распространителя) приходится выстаивать УЖЕ ГДЕ-ТО НА СТОРОНЕ странные (и подозрительные какие-то =))) ) очереди, где можно наслушаться ТАК-ОГО... Я не буду здесь анализировать - кому это может быть на руку (такой искусственно созданный и поддерживаемый дефицит и ажиотаж), ведь порой и довольно таки часто это бывает вызванно "банальными" безответственностью, ленью и всё той же глупостью, просто отмечу, что хотя водица всё ещё достаточно мутная, но вот кто мутит уже, надеюсь, заметно и разбираться с ними следует прямо на месте - это и будет практикой бодхичитты =)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Учителя также на Лам-рим Ламы Цонкапы делают передачу-лунг, 
но это не значит что Лам-рим нельзя читать без лунга или не будет толка при чтении без лунга. Один старый лама рассказывал что однажды во сне он увидел одного йидама прямо перед собой. И он не понял этого сна. На следующую ночь опять йидам приснился огромного размера стоящий перед ним. А у него не было посвящения, лунгов. И он пошел к знакомому ламе с просьбой передать ему лунг на мантры этого йидама. Тот формально так говорит передал, быстро все прочитал и сказал все, передачу кое-какую то я наверно тебе сделал и когда он начал читать его мантры, йидам больше не снился ему. И лама объясняет это тем что видимо ему необходимо было начитывать мантры этого йидама. Вангов в этой жизни он не получал тем не менее, практиковать этого йидама начал, начитывая его мантры. Бывают такие редкие исключения.

----------

Вангчен (08.08.2010), Же Ка (08.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Учителя также на Лам-рим Ламы Цонкапы делают передачу-лунг...


Лунг-на-весь-Ламрим-Ламы-Цонкапы... а... в смысле, знаете - отличные ретриты у Вас в Школе! =)

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (07.08.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Лунг-на-весь-Ламрим-Ламы-Цонкапы... а... в смысле, знаете - отличные ретриты у Вас в Школе! =)


Ну и в Кагью могут передать лунг на ламрим Гампопы  :Smilie: 
Вполне

----------

Же Ка (08.08.2010)

----------


## Ittosai

Интересно,а на "Бодхичарьяаватара" Шантидевы лунг тоже нужен?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Интересно,а на "Бодхичарьяаватара" Шантидевы лунг тоже нужен?


Ну если даже на алфавит иногда лунг могут, что же говорить про всё остальное  :Smilie:

----------

Евгений Грейт (08.08.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

> Учителя также на Лам-рим Ламы Цонкапы делают передачу-лунг, 
> но это не значит что Лам-рим нельзя читать без лунга или не будет толка при чтении без лунга. Один старый лама рассказывал что однажды во сне он увидел одного йидама прямо перед собой. И он не понял этого сна. На следующую ночь опять йидам приснился огромного размера стоящий перед ним. А у него не было посвящения, лунгов. И он пошел к знакомому ламе с просьбой передать ему лунг на мантры этого йидама. Тот формально так говорит передал, быстро все прочитал и сказал все, передачу кое-какую то я наверно тебе сделал и когда он начал читать его мантры, йидам больше не снился ему. И лама объясняет это тем что видимо ему необходимо было начитывать мантры этого йидама. Вангов в этой жизни он не получал тем не менее, практиковать этого йидама начал, начитывая его мантры. Бывают такие редкие исключения.


 :Cry:  :Cry:  Какой ужас как всё стереотипично-ритуально-формально! Ай-яй-яй! Мама! :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Но это правда. Все идет не по вашему плану?

----------


## Же Ка

Доржик, а Вы сами получали уже такой лунг на Ламрим Ламы Цонкапы? Если да, то... как Вы лично к этому относитесь и каковы результаты оного, если не секрет, конечно. Заодно, хотелось бы узнать, как Вы владеете тибетским? Имхо, это совсем не маловажный здесь момент. Спасибо!
Пока же поделюсь своими непросветленными (!) соображениями... эта предложенная Вами практика (такой вот некий своеобразный ретрит с лунгом=) чем то напоминает мне другую и тоже не менее оригинальную тибетскую практику, а именно, упорно ассоциируется с  "освобождением в бардо через слушание", когда живому существу в посмертном состоянии долго (что для кого-то может измеряться, говорят, в зависимости от благосостояния семьи...) начитывают "избранное" из одноименной книги (Бардо Тхёдол)... однако, в этом случае, наш счастливчик хотя бы при жизни (имел возможность или в принципе) понимал (ну хотя бы сочетание звуков близкое, родное...) о чём там речь, что уже само по себе ему в подмогу... /что уж там говорить, если наш друг при той же жизни занимался ещё и соотвествующими (моменту) практиками! =)/ 
но вот что (?!) мы имеем уже в нашем случае... когда нашему клиенту в течении нескольких часов... а по-моим прикидкам (глядя на внушительные тома этого Ламрима=) речь идёт о десятках часов!... зачитывают наиглубочайшие откровения на абсолютно непонятном тому языке... ну и как это называется - "бледнолицему припарки" или как? =)

----------


## Же Ка

> Ну если даже на алфавит иногда лунг могут, что же говорить про всё остальное


Олег... если бы Вы не были мне известны ещё и как преподаватель тибетского языка, то на эту фразу наверное не обратил бы даже и внимания... а теперь как-то призадумался... причём, серьезно... а как это вообще можно обойтись без лунга на алфавит при изучении того же языка?!!  :Wink:

----------


## Sadhak

> мы имеем уже в нашем случае... когда нашему клиенту в течении нескольких часов... а по-моим прикидкам (глядя на внушительные тома этого Ламрима=) речь идёт о десятках часов!... зачитывают наиглубочайшие откровения на абсолютно непонятном тому языке... ну и как это называется - "бледнолицему припарки" или как? =)


А у существ бардо есть разделение по языковому или национальному признаку?  :Smilie:

----------


## Же Ка

> А у существ бардо есть разделение по языковому или национальному признаку?


Извините, запамятовал, а мы с вами где сейчас обитаем - не в БАРДО ли мира рождения? Вопросы по разделению остались?  :Wink:  
Это если чисто с формальной стороны отвечать, т.е.  пользы от такого ровным счётом никакой... 
Если же напрямую попытаться, то ничего кроме НЕ ЗНАЮ (не помню... за-был... за-бытое всё это) ответить сложно - как оно там на самом деле... ведь, пока что обратно же никто не возвращался, правильно? т.е. реально проверить принятым научным подходом невозможно, здесь только лично и в одном направлении =) Зато, да - вот уже в бардо сновидения их (разделения  мира рождения) размывает уже и прилично... что же дальше... одному Гуру Ринпоче известно!=))) В любом случае, не доверять Падмасамбхаве оснований ведь тоже нет! Сложный вопрос.. вобщем... Однако, как ни крути, а вот предрасположенности как-то же всё-таки передаются, кармический ветер к тому же подгоняет... так что есть, наверное, шанс "услышать" (воспринять) там, полагаю. Хотя, ещё раз повторю, подтвердить не могу, но и опровергнуть тоже... Могу разьве что только сослаться на авторитетное мнение нашей традиции, школы и линии передачи, но они Вам и так известны и не хуже, уверен! =)

----------


## Sadhak

> а мы с вами где сейчас обитаем - не в БАРДО ли мира рождения? Вопросы по разделению остались?


Ну, так у нас в наличии и все ограничения свойственные существам этого бардо - мозг и прочие органы "грубого тела". Язык, насколько я знаю, полностью обусловлен работой мозга. Я где-то встречал описания "послесмертия" в стиле исследований д-ра Моуди и незнание языков там точно не были проблемой.
 Ну, вот даже если мы спим, то звонок будильника или толчок мы воспринимаем и даже можем как-то вплетать его в события сна. Поэтому для меня нет вопроса в том, что подобные практики проговаривания-напоминания трупу могут помочь существу посмертного бардо.

----------


## Же Ка

Вполне возможно... таким образом, Вы добавляете, что незнание языка не препятствует существам бардо Дхарматы и Становления каким-то образом правильно улавливать истинный смысл наставлений, посылаемые им голосом и сопровождающиеся визуализацией и прочими действиями из бардо Мира Рождения... вполне возможно - мы же говорим о предположениях, верно? или они скорее больше воспринимают нечто совсем другое... как-то: настроение, состояние сознания, отношение и прочее... тоже вопрос, знаете-ли =)
вопрос в другом, как эти для нас (для многих... некоторых... для меня=) всё ещё непостижимые (и пока что чисто гипотетические) способности могут помочь нам (обычному человеку) здесь воспринимать верно многочасовые лунги на неизвестном языке, будучи обременёнными всеми указанными Вами ограничениями, накладывающими вполне реальные фильтры на восприятие (в терминах Патанджали: что манас не пропустил в буддхи не отразилось и читтой не высветилось, т.е. осталось покрыто мраком, если уже по-русски =) 
Или Вы намекаете на то, что такие ретриты - это занятия скорее на развитие сиддхи языкознания? Тогда у меня встречный вопрос - а сколько для этого понадобиться времени и не легче ли потратить его более рационально - пойти и выучить тот же язык, наконец, и никого больше не мучить/ся?  :Wink:

----------


## Sadhak

> Вопрос в другом, как эти для нас (для многих... некоторых... для меня=) всё ещё непостижимые (и пока что чисто гипотетические) способности могут помочь нам (обычному человеку) здесь воспринимать верно многочасовые лунги на неизвестном языке


Думаю никак. Я несколько по-европейски подозрительно отношусь к лунгам. Допускаю, что может быть и существует некий тонкий неизвестный нам механизм "правильного ключа-допуска" к особым практикам и текстам в виде проговаривания его учителем.
Я не об этом просто писал, а о том, что практики шитро и т.п. могут оказать реальную помощь испуганному и запутывшемуся сознанию в посмертном бардо которое может вообще не понимать где и в каких обстоятельствах оно находится, как не понимаем мы в кошмарных сновидениях что спим. Если в кошмаре до меня каким-то образом донесутся слова о том, что это всего лишь сон, то это точно поможет мне меньше страдать или даже вспомнить и применить какие-то практики.

----------

Же Ка (09.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> ...Я не об этом просто писал, а о том, что практики шитро и т.п. могут оказать реальную помощь испуганному и запутывшемуся сознанию в посмертном бардо которое может вообще не понимать где и в каких обстоятельствах оно находится, как не понимаем мы в кошмарных сновидениях что спим. Если в кошмаре до меня каким-то образом донесутся слова о том, что это всего лишь сон, то это точно поможет мне меньше страдать или даже вспомнить и применить какие-то практики.


ДА! =) И это же совсем другой разговор! Отмечу, кстати, что собственно именно на этом и был основан мой личный выбор в изучении и практики ТТБ традиции "старых учений" Ньингма и конкретной линии передачи - Чоклин Терсар, в частности, умудрившихся донести данные практики и их подлинный смысл до меня (а это было непросто!) =) и остаётся только удивляться тому, насколько же прозорлив был Падмасамбхава, что сделал ставку на терма, ибо она сработала! =)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Доржик, а Вы сами получали уже такой лунг на Ламрим Ламы Цонкапы? Если да, то... как Вы лично к этому относитесь и каковы результаты оного, если не секрет, конечно. Заодно, хотелось бы узнать, как Вы владеете тибетским? Имхо, это совсем не маловажный здесь момент. Спасибо!
> )


Посчастливилось получать лунг на Лам-рим от Чодена ринпоче, наставника Сопы ринпоче. Не полностью, на первые главы. Чоден ринпоче очень быстро читал тибетский текст, затем давал комментарий. Отношение мое к лунгам здесь не при чем. Я никто, чтобы у меня было какое то отношение к этому или свое понимание. Только почтение и уважение развивать. Но в целом получение передачи очень ценно и полезно. Создается прочная связь с учителями и Дхармой. В случае с Лам-римом, создается причина встретить в будущих жизнях самого ламу Цонкапу и получать прямо от него Учения. Также благодаря благословению лунга некоторые непонятные места в тексте могут быстрее стать понятными и т.д. Тибетский у меня со словарем. Также слышал одно интересное мнение что в бардо человек понимает все языки и те тексты которые он читал наизусть на тибетском могут стать понятными, их смысл и человек вспоминает практику и начинает практиковать в бардо уже более качественно, острый ум в это время в бардо, также обладает ясновидением.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (09.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (17.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> ...Отношение мое к лунгам здесь не при чем. Я никто, чтобы у меня было какое то отношение к этому или свое понимание.


Искренне жаль... просто интересно, как Вы собираетесь достигать освобождения (рассматриваем оное в контексте необходимого условия к просветлению), если даже не знаете от чего именно следует "отталкиваться" и не гипотетически, а в Вашем конкретном случае, не познали и вот так активно не признаёте самого себя (свои проявления)? 



> Только почтение и уважение развивать. Но в целом получение передачи очень ценно и полезно. Создается прочная связь с учителями и Дхармой.


Извините, опять не понял... Вы рассматриваете связь с Учителем и Дхармой как нечто уже самодостаточное или всё таки как средство (реальное) для достижения просветления? А тут уже не менее важным оказывается ещё и то, КАКАЯ при этом будет установленна ассоциативная связь. Напомню, в нашем случае - она должна быть просветляющая, что и служит основным критерием =) т.е. важно, чтобы та связь уже с самого начала была установлена открытой и ясной, радостной и свободной + приносящей реальные (не мнимые!) достижения уже сейчас, а не строилась бы исключительно только на доверительном отношении (ибо это всего лишь необходимое условие для вышеперечисленного). Вспомните, как Будда Шакьямуни говорил, как следует относиться к его словам, Учению Дхармы, как к драгоценному металлу и постоянно его проверять на личном опыте.



> В случае с Лам-римом, создается причина встретить в будущих жизнях самого ламу Цонкапу и получать прямо от него Учения.


Опять не путаем ли мы здесь цели и средства и не меняем ли их местами? =)



> Также благодаря благословению лунга некоторые непонятные места в тексте могут быстрее стать понятными и т.д. Тибетский у меня со словарем.


Да - могут стать понятными, а могут и не стать... Например, многократно повторённая ошибка, ошибкой быть не перестаёт, сколько бы её не повторяли... Правильное понимание важнее, а правильное восприятие лишь способствует оному, но не заменяет.



> Также слышал одно интересное мнение что в бардо человек понимает все языки и те тексты которые он читал наизусть на тибетском могут стать понятными, их смысл и человек вспоминает практику и начинает практиковать в бардо уже более качественно, острый ум в это время в бардо, также обладает ясновидением.


Как мнение - интересное, а вот как совет - может оказаться крайне вредным, ибо если не заниматься при жизни этими практиками, там могут возникнуть большие проблемы с этим... просто банально может уже не оказаться подходящих средств, человеческого тела, например =)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Искренне жаль... просто интересно, как Вы собираетесь достигать освобождения (рассматриваем оное в контексте необходимого условия к просветлению), если даже не знаете от чего именно следует "отталкиваться" и не гипотетически, а в Вашем конкретном случае, не познали и вот так активно не признаёте самого себя (свои проявления)?


Я так для себя понял, что мне самое главное очень нужно постараться не свалиться после смерти в низкие рождения а не достижение бодхи. Создание благих связей очень важно и лунг это создание сильной связи для того чтобы снова и снова встречать Дхарму и далее снова практиковать. Самое главное снова и снова встречать Учителей.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (17.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

[QUOTE=Же Ка;345801]Опять не путаем ли мы здесь цели и средства и не меняем ли их местами? =)

Получать Учение от Ламы Цонкапы это так-то цель и средство одновременно плюс счастье.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Читал про одного монгольского ламу профессора который очень много много раз читал Ламрим и нашел в нем несколько ошибок. Он об этом заявил открыто что в Ламриме есть ошибки и дело дошло до того что разобрали ступу ламы Цонкапы и извлекли оригинальный текст Ламрима для сверки и монгольский лама оказался прав вплоть до всех ошибок. Интересная история. Со временем в текст при переизданиях вкрадывались неточности и опечатки.

----------

Же Ка (16.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (17.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.08.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> .. а вообще есть такая проблема. Многие тиб. ламы живут в РФ по 10 лет и больше, но по русски ни гугу. Проще обучить 1го *компетентного* ламу русскому, чем всем ученикам учить тибецкий. Но не учат. (англ. для западных учеников, однако, учат) Почему - непонятно. 10 лет - это очень большой срок, чтобы изучить местный язык достаточно хорошо для преподавания Дхармы. Зато куча коммерческих курсов по тиб. языку в дхармацентрах РФ, а толку с них 0. Ну если только читать научить буквы и немного общей лексики.
> 
> Кому-то выгодна такая ситуация или скорее всего всё проще - всем по барабану.


Ну почему же. Геше Дакпа Джампа жил меньше 10 лет и русский учил. Конечно в дацане он с переводчиком давал учения, но  когда я его в Индии встретил, то говорили мы с ним на русском.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (17.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2010)

----------


## Asoka

Добрый день всем, разыскиваю книги:

Основы буддийской тантры, Кхедруб Дже.

Ум и знание, лекции Джамьяна Кьентце по теории познания в переводе Крапивиной.

Что-то очень туго с ними. Если кто-то чем-то может  помочь наверняка приобретёт неизмеримые заслуги, мою и не только благодарность.

----------


## Же Ка

> Добрый день всем, разыскиваю книги:
> Основы буддийской тантры, Кхедруб Дже.
> Ум и знание, лекции Джамьяна Кьентце по теории познания в переводе Крапивиной.
> Что-то очень туго с ними. Если кто-то чем-то может  помочь наверняка приобретёт неизмеримые заслуги, мою и не только благодарность.


А здесь не просто "туго" с этим, а вообще ... помолчу лучше, ибо уже имел(и) неосторожность спрашивать (см.тему)  :Cool:  
Но как ищущий (этих книг у меня нет) ищущему (спрашивающему о том же) могу дать по-крайней мере направление -> попробуйте обратиться за этими книгами в библиотеки при буддийских центрах. Если Вы из Москвы, то узнать об этом можно, например, в Московском Центр "Рангджунг Еше" [см.здесь] или в Центре Ламы Цонкапы [здесь] /там в самом центре большая библиотека, знаю, есть/
Если нет на данный момент в наличии, можно будет оставить запрос и подождать некоторое время пока дойдёт очередь или кто-нибудь ещё всё таки решит поделиться "своей собственностью" =)
p.s. Это самый верный, доступный и правильный путь ... должен быть для распространения Дхармы. Имхо, конечно =)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> p.s. Это самый верный, доступный и правильный путь ... должен быть для распространения Дхармы. Имхо, конечно =)


Самый правильный путь получения наставлений по Тантре — поехать к учителю и всё лично у него получить.

А общие сведения по тантре без конкретных указаний для практики можно легко найти на том же Berzin Archives к примеру.

----------


## Же Ка

> Самый правильный путь получения наставлений по Тантре — поехать к учителю и всё лично у него получить.
> А общие сведения по тантре без конкретных указаний для практики можно легко найти на том же Berzin Archives к примеру.


Извиняюсь, имел в виду (просто это подразумевалось по контексту) - самый верный и доступный путь для распространения *подобных книг* (напечатанных & на бумажном носителе=).
И, давайте, чуть-чуть со своим "фундаментализмом" всё-таки как-нибудь по-адекватнее, хорошо? К чему привела такая политика "затаивания" в тантре хорошо известна... сколько Учений безвозвратно канули в лета... а те, что дошли... дошли в каком виде?!...
И, как верно нам напоминают последователи сутры, не будем забывать -> Будда говорил, что не делит Дхарму на тайную и открытую и, что он не скрывал ничего от своих учеников в кулаке.

----------


## Caddy

По-поводу моего сообщения. Это произведение удалось-таки приобрести (у букиниста из Израиля :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И, давайте, чуть-чуть со своим "фундаментализмом" всё-таки как-нибудь по-адекватнее, хорошо? К чему привела такая политика "затаивания" в тантре хорошо известна... сколько Учений безвозвратно канули в лета... а те, что дошли... дошли в каком виде?!...
> И, как верно нам напоминают последователи сутры, не будем забывать -> Будда говорил, что не делит Дхарму на тайную и открытую и, что он не скрывал ничего от своих учеников в кулаке.


Простите мне мою неадекватность, пожалуйста.
Но если всё так плачевно, как вы говорите, как вообще Тантра ещё сохранилась в нашем мире, и почему вплоть до настоящего времени было столько примеров реализованных существ?
Я не вижу ужасов, к которым привела политика «затаивания», честно говоря.
В то же время, я вижу огромный интерес к Тантре, в том числе, и со стороны людей, у которых в голове нью-эйджерская каша. И мне весьма грустно думать о том, насколько быстрее стали пополняться ады нарушителями самай, после того, как к «затаиванию» перестали относиться серьёзно.
При этом, если бы действительно Тантре угрожало исчезновение, можно было бы оправдать любые подобные меры. Но ведь столько учителей ездят по всему миру, дают посвящения, комментарии, наставления —практикуй не хочу! Всего-то нужно немножко настоящей мотивации. Нашему поколению в этом плане повезло чуть ли не больше, чем предыдущим!
И давайте будем честны — с точки зрения последователей Сутры Будда ничего не скрывал — именно поэтому с точки последователей Сутры и существует лишь учение Сутры.

----------


## Же Ка

> По-поводу моего сообщения. Это произведение удалось-таки приобрести (у букиниста из Израиля).


Поздравляю, она того стоит!  :Kiss: 
Кстати, на нашей улице тоже праздник -  вчера мне её вручили без всяких условий и денежных отношений (с единственным обязательством - вернуть на место не позднее чем через месяц, как я и собираюсь поступить) просто от чистого сердца и с благими пожеланиями.
И ещё... в "моём" экземляре сей книги нет ни слова даже об авторских/издательских правах на неё (с указанием хоть каких-либо ограничений по распространению), так что... можете делать выводы сами, свои же для себя уже сделал. 
Наверное, ещё одним грешником в спец.отделе ваджраяновского ада стало больше, думаете?  :EEK!:  ну-ну... точнее, ну и что же мы, друзья, практикуем то после этого, что сопровождаем "неверных, отступников" такими "добрыми пожеланиями" так плохо скрытыми за благими предостережениями. Просто помедитируйте как нибудь над этим... какова именно ваша мотивация + из чего состоит ваша "каша" и кому она нужна?

з.ы. Спасибо всем за внимание и помощь  :Kiss:  

з.з.ы. За тем, как можно получить-прочитать эту книгу, можете обращайться ко мне, подскажу и помогу.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Ум и знание, лекции Джамьяна Кьентце по теории познания в переводе Крапивиной.


В ближайшее время ожидается выход дополнительного тиража этой книги. 1-го сентября будут известны подробности (сколько экземпляров и точная дата).

----------

Caddy (20.08.2010), Dondhup (17.08.2010), Homer (20.08.2010), Же Ка (18.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

Итак...  
А) если Вы считаете, т.е. у Вас есть Учитель и Он лично Вам сказал, что Вам нельзя читать указанную в теме книгу (заметьте, на третьи лица такие указания не распространяются по определению!), то просто пропустите данное сообщение - оно не для Вас!
Б) если Вы считаете, что распространяя таким открытым и доступным образом буддийскую литературу, нарушаются какие-то права или неизвестные широкой аудитории (и мне в частности) какие-то тайные директивы, дайте мне знать, а то до сих пор вот нахожусь в счастливом неведении на сей счёт =) + если такой путь распространения для вас оказался вдруг чем то опаснее или нежелательнее приведенного здесь же пути 


> ...(у букиниста из Израиля).


, к которому был вынужден обратиться наш буддийский практик, то... доведите это до сведения уже СЕБЯ! =)
В) для всех остальных, интересующихся "основами буддийской тантры" записанными Кедруб Дже, вот ссылка для скачивания (PDF - 46.70 Мб), советую ознакомиться, лучший (чем этот) *конспект по Ваджраяне*  мне пока ещё не встречался. Напоминаю, на всякий "пожарный", что это просто А) КОНСПЕКТ B) ОДНОГО ИЗ (Учителей), C) не путать с ВАШИМ УЧИТЕЛЕМ! =) 

Сарва Мангалам!  :Kiss:

----------

Caddy (20.08.2010), Chhyu Dorje (17.01.2011), Echo (17.08.2010), Metalpac (18.08.2010), Raudex (12.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.09.2010), Враджа (19.08.2010), Кузьмич (22.08.2010), Нандзед Дордже (18.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (18.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2010)

----------


## Asoka

Уважаемые форумчане.
Может быть кто-то что то слыщал про Агрим цонкапы?

----------


## Asoka

Же Ка спасибо. 
Именно так по моему и обретаются неизмеримые заслуги.

----------


## Же Ка

> Уважаемые форумчане.
> Может быть кто-то что то слыщал про Агрим цонкапы?


в сети есть, посмотрите. 
Например, здесь на этой странице  есть соотвествующая ссылка кач-во конечно... но а что делать?! =)

----------


## Же Ка

> Же Ка спасибо. 
> Именно так по моему и обретаются неизмеримые заслуги.


Вы меня случайно с самим Кэдруб Тамчед Кенпа Гэлэг Палсангпо не путаете, нет? Или это у него нерушимые заслуги были, а у переводчиков тогда какие... (сам всё путаю=). В моём же случае, всё просто, как получил так и передал - даром  :Kiss:  и никаких проблем! проблемы возникли здесь на форуме (там, где оное совершенно не ожидалось...) в недопонимании что-ли ... , но это уже в прошлом... очень надеюсь!  :Cool:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Ну что  же. Здесь шел небольшой спор относительно всяких там обязательств и всего прочего. И немного помнится обсуждалась крия-тантра. В выложенной книге сказано просто, что в крия-тантре следует сделать следуеющее, согласно Саманьявидхинам-гухья-тантре,: принятие прибежища, зарождение настроя и обеты бодхисаттвы. А если смотреть дальше по тексту (это для тех, кто любит поговорить про фундаментализм и обоснование жесткого следования обязательствам), то написано также весело: "Если для обетов Крия и чарья *не существует иных коренных падений, кроме нарушения обета бодхисаттвы*, не противоречит ли это самая-самграхе, написанной Джово Атишей, в которой упоминается тридцать коренных падений в крия-тантре и т.д.? В этом сочинении говорится: "Четыре коренных нарушения пратимокши, двенадцать - обета бодхисаттвы, тридцать - крия, четырнадцать -чарьи, четырнадцать - йога-тантра, четырнадцать - махайога-тантры, еще четыре дополнительных и еще пять в общей сложности составляют семьдесят". После перечисления девяноста семи говорится, что всего получается семьдесят: очевидно, что этот счет ошибочен. Но там есть такое место: "как говорит мой гуру Самаяваджра...", а поскольку Кришнасамаяваджра не был учителем Джово, то это соинение написал не Джово".

----------

Ittosai (19.08.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.08.2010), Же Ка (18.08.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Собственно, Олег, я и хотел это запостить изначально, когда тут кое-кто начал круто возбухать насчет обязательств. Но потом заработался... Спасибо :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Собственно, Олег, я и хотел это запостить изначально, когда тут кое-кто начал круто возбухать насчет обязательств. Но потом заработался... Спасибо


Да не за что.
Просто самому надо было почитать. Так то оно на слуху. Да и со стороны смысла вроде как правильно. Но слова не всегда легко подобрать.

----------


## Dondhup

По ранее поднимавшемуся вопросу: я специально уточнил у авторитетного для меня источника о необходимости получения ванга соответствующего или более высокого уровня при практике крия и чарья тантры. Ответ был однозначен - ванг нужен.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По ранее поднимавшемуся вопросу: я специально уточнил у авторитетного для меня источника о необходимости получения ванга соответствующего или более высокого уровня при практике крия и чарья тантры. Ответ был однозначен - ванг нужен.


Цитаты из текстов практик уже приводились. Цитата из  описания тантр также приводилась сегодня.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Текст Ламы чопы, необычной Гуру-йоги линии Гелуг сегодня доступен из-за нарушения обещания - обязательства данного Первым Панчен-ламой своему Гуру. До него этот текст передавался шепотом из уст в ухо. Панчен лама также для удобства переложил его на стихотворный лад и записал на бумагу, чем нарушил традиционную передачу. Он сказал: "Если так будет продолжаться дальше эта традиция передачи Ламы чопы, то она может исчезнуть, поэтому я выбрасываю свое обещание на ветер ради блага будущих поколений".

----------

Же Ка (23.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Текст Ламы чопы, необычной Гуру-йоги линии Гелуг сегодня доступен из-за нарушения обещания - обязательства данного Первым Панчен-ламой своему Гуру. До него этот текст передавался шепотом из уст в ухо. Панчен лама также для удобства переложил его на стихотворный лад и записал на бумагу, чем нарушил традиционную передачу. Он сказал: "Если так будет продолжаться дальше эта традиция передачи Ламы чопы, то она может исчезнуть, поэтому я выбрасываю свое обещание на ветер ради блага будущих поколений".


"Если так будет продолжаться дальше эта традиция передачи Ламы чопы, то она может исчезнуть, поэтому я выбрасываю свое обещание на ветер ради блага будущих поколений" Всё правильно! Именно по этому эта практика до нас и дошла в своём первозданном (или очень близком к этому) виде и мы все получили возможность её практиковать. Какие претензии к Панчен ламе?!  :Cool:

----------


## Dondhup

Да, но практиковать ее мог только имеющие соответствующий ванг. Геше-лхарамба  Джамьян Кьенце когда давал комментарий и дошел до тайного раздела, попросил не приходить на Учение тех у кого ванга нет, в других ситуациях другие Учителя тоже самое делали когда давали комментарии к садханам или был случай когда все кто не имел ванга просто уснули  :Smilie:

----------


## Же Ка

> Да, но практиковать ее мог только имеющие соответствующий ванг.


Андрей, да в том то и дело, что выражение "имеющие соответствующий ванг", как было в этой же теме показано, далеко от однозначного толкования. Например, можно присутствовать (телесно т.с.) на посвящении, однако никакого посвящения или полномочий при этом и не получить в силу разнообразных там причин и условий (состояния сосуда, сока, потока сознания и прочего=) А можно и получить посвящение и не присутствуя на специальных церемониях, например, через практику и реализацию своего йидама, ну чисто теоретически опять таки, Вы можете это допустить? Или вот ещё - иногда бывает достаточно и одного благословения на практику (от своего Коренного Учителя и/или реализовававшего соответсвующую практику). Те же терма к тому же по Вашему как открывались?  :Wink:  Я это привожу не в качестве опровержения или оспаривания не мной тем более установленных "правил игры", а скорее как некий призыв к более здравому и осознанному подходу к осмыслению всё тех же правил и уходу от крайностей и закостенелостей в практиках (например, когда начитывают до автоматизма некий текст без уже какого либо осмысления даже только что прочитанного!). И потом конечная цель этой "игры" какОЙ - просветление на благо всех живых существ или вечное блуждание с "обходным листом" (и то только для НАЧАЛА практики) ?  :Wink: 



> Геше-лхарамба  Джамьян Кьенце когда давал комментарий и дошел до тайного раздела, попросил не приходить на Учение тех у кого ванга нет, в других ситуациях другие Учителя тоже самое делали когда давали комментарии к садханам или был случай когда все кто не имел ванга просто уснули


Ну вот опять... Вы такой разный, Андрей... вчера с утра были Дже Цонкапой (про "реформаторов" на своих выборах), сегодня уже Геше-лхарамба Джамьян Кьенце... М.б. не будем деяний Учителей и их имена припысывать себе - своему пониманию? Тем более без их на то ведения и согласия... некрасиво это =) Потом к чему эти излишние мистификации - "заснули все, кто не имел ванг", можно например ещё взять измором =) ( - это исключительно как один из множества возможных вариантов обьяснения и не путать с оценкой! =)

----------


## Dondhup

Почитает это несведущий человек, эзотерик к примеру, начнет практику решив что ванг ему даровал идам или еще как то получил и начнет "практиковать Ваджраяну". Я знаю два подобных примера - "ньингма на Украине" и "монастырь" под Екатеринбургом. Причем обе организации активно занимаются миссионерством, у них там и женатые "монахи " есть и "тантра".... 

Вообще то цитирование Будды и Учителей, комментарии которых помогают понять Слово Будды, - это канонический подход. Я пишу то что слышал или то что видел. Если бы мог стать Чже Цонкапой благодаря этому давно бы стал и был бы безмерно счастлив.

----------

Же Ка (13.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Почитает это несведущий человек, эзотерик к примеру, начнет практику решив что ванг ему даровал идам или еще как то получил и начнет "практиковать Ваджраяну". Я знаю два подобных примера - "ньингма на Украине" и "монастырь" под Екатеринбургом. Причем обе организации активно занимаются миссионерством, у них там и женатые "монахи " есть и "тантра"....


Это уже (я называю) конструктивный подход, по крайней мере, имеется конкретное обоснование возникновения и существования данного правила. С примером да - согласен, т.е. если бы было применено и соблюдено это правило и удержана связь с линией передачи можно было бы (наверняка) избежать подобного рода... миссионерства. 
Насчёт женатых "монахов" тема другая. В традиции Ньингма это нагпы, среди которых есть не менее уважаемые Учителя (Ринпоче). И лично я скорее обращусь за советом к такому Учителю, который точно знает - о чём кому говорит =) Но, извиняюсь, это конечно уже совсем другая тема... 



> Вообще то цитирование Будды и Учителей, комментарии которых помогают понять Слово Будды, - это канонический подход. Я пишу то что слышал или то что видел. Если бы мог стать Чже Цонкапой благодаря этому давно бы стал и был бы безмерно счастлив.


Приводить Слова Будды и Учителей - это одно, а вот в каких случаях (контекст применения такой ссылки), в каких целях и какие (и как=) при этом выводы делать - это уже другое и на всё это ещё нужно постараться и доказать правомочность применения этих Слов в каждом частном случае использования (ибо это далеко не само собой разумеющееся, как иногда считают!..)

----------


## Dondhup

В комментарии на 6 йог Наропы Чже Ринпоче однозначто высказался по поводу необходимости получения ванга для практик Ваджраяны.
Я не думаю что получение его от идама и другими необычными способами сильно распространено.

Или среди нас много таких как Лалитаваджра?

В Основах буддийской тантры Кедруб Чже пишет что будучи Бодхисттвой 10- бхуми будущий Будда Шакьямуни получил посвящение во все тантры  :Smilie:  ( точно не помню текста сейчас под рукой нет).

Нагпы - это не гецулы и гелонги, кстати они есть не только в традиции ньингма. И одежда у них другая и обеты Ваджраянские, а обетов гецулов и гелонгов нет.

"Приводить Слова Будды и Учителей - это одно, а вот в каких случаях (контекст применения такой ссылки), в каких целях и какие (и как=) при этом выводы делать - это уже другое и на всё это ещё нужно постараться и доказать правомочность применения этих Слов в каждом частном случае использования (ибо это далеко не само собой разумеющееся, как иногда считают!..) "
Ваше дело соглашаться с выводами или нет, тем более в данном случае я вообще выводов не делал а говорил то чему сам был свидетелем.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

Андрей, на счёт - [Ваше дело соглашаться с выводами или нет, тем более в данном случае я вообще выводов не делал а говорил то чему сам был свидетелем.], то как раз свидетельство Ваше я и не оспариваю. Да - я вполне могу понять (согласиться и принять смысл) тех Учителей, которые так говорят. Вы даже и примеры подходящие к этому - с сектами привели, как обоснование возможных последствий не соблюдений этого правила. Спасибо, кстати, за них - они внес некоторую ясность в этот вопрос (в моём уме=)
Только вот операцию обобщения (с "закручиванием гаек" в крайнее положение, чем кстати славятся некоторые представители одной из школ-традиции :Cool: ) Вам не удасться на этом основании произвести, мои примеры действия и возможности обратного (по передаче полномочий на тантрические практики) такие же достоверные и признаные всё теми же Учителями. И лично Вы можете воспринимать эти примеры как исключения из всех мыслимых и немыслимых правил, это уже не суть - обобщение не сработает! =)

----------

куру хунг (14.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Полномочия на тантрийскую практику обретаются во время ванга, который можно получить при большой удаче в необычной форме. Был бы интересно почитать про подобные случаи.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Полномочия на тантрийскую практику обретаются во время ванга, который можно получить при большой удаче в необычной форме. Был бы интересно почитать про подобные случаи.


 Андрей, это исследование... тематика не одной диссертации  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  смысл же затронутой темы здесь был совсем другой, а именно - показать Вам неуместность крайности (однозначности) в вопросе тантрических посвящений. Однако, если Вас, действительно, так заинтересовала такая "вдруг открывшаяся и откуда невозьмись" возможность, то путь (один из) я Вам показал, т.е. начните хотя бы с изучения вопроса открытия терма (любого! какой там ванг?), передача от Йидама (уже сами даже нашли один пример), отышите наконец таки текст того же Кедруб Чже (см.subj) там ещё много интересных мест (их просто тоже читать и доводить до осознания нужно=)... после чего и к истокам (основам) Тантры вернетесь м.б., многое что ещё раз пересмотрите и не раз (это я с себя, конечно, пишу=) а там... кто знает, м.б. и поймёте как оно всё на самом деле работает (это уже точно не ко мне и не здесь=) - посвятите в это, лады? =)

----------


## Dondhup

"показать Вам неуместность крайности (однозначности) в вопросе тантрических посвящений. " Насколько я понимаю все равно ванг даруется в той или иной форм. Без ванга никто не практикует, об этом лама Цонкапа говорил в комментарии к 6 йогам Наропы. На нашем (моем) уровне можно говорить только о большой удаче когда попал на ванг и получил его от Ваджрного Учителя. Согласно традиции первый ванг в наше время даровал будда Шакьямуни. Если говорить про тентронов - то это необычные люби или вообще не люди и соответственно ванг они все равно получают только в другой форме.

Традиция же существует не для себя а для защиты учеников. А то представьте какие ванги на фантазируют "шизотерки"  - примеры уже приводились.

----------

Же Ка (17.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

А так и не нашел в этом разделе - книгу в электронном виде наши или нет, я б тоже скачал.

----------


## Caddy

См. #123  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Это Лорик, я хотел Основы найти причем именно в электронном виде.

----------


## Caddy

А у меня по этой ссылке скачались почему-то Основы :Big Grin:  Вот Лориг я бы тоже с удовольствием скачала, ибо он у меня хоть и самолично отсканирован, но до сих пор времени нет на то, чтобы распознать, а без этого качество не очень...

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А так и не нашел в этом разделе - книгу в электронном виде наши или нет, я б тоже скачал.





> ...
> В) для всех остальных, интересующихся "основами буддийской тантры" записанными Кедруб Дже, вот ссылка для скачивания (PDF - 46.70 Мб)...


http://ifolder.ru/18928299

----------

Dondhup (21.10.2010)

----------


## Nara

http://spiralinside.narod.ru/kedrub.htm

"Основы буддийских тантр" Кедруба Дже в несколько более человеческом виде. По сравнению с пдфником, утеряна диакритика и нет деления на главы.

----------

Caddy (31.01.2011), Chhyu Dorje (17.01.2011), Jambal Dorje (24.01.2011), Legba (18.01.2011), YanaYa (19.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.01.2011), Игорь Канунников (17.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.01.2011)

----------

